# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part VI



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2011)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
IC Thread, Part II
IC Thread, Part III
IC Thread, Part IV
IC Thread, Part V(a) & Part V(b)
Parts I-IV Summaries
[sblock=Part V Summary]*Day 40*
The party members are tossed into cells inside of an unknown structure.  Also in the cells are an elven woman, a pair of men, and a third man, unconscious.  Erdolliel escapes her bonds, while Bazrim talks to the two men, who call themselves Martal and Regim.  Erdolliel questions the elven woman, who seems convinced that the group are somehow trying to give her false hope.

Erdolliel soon opens the lock on the cell door she shares with Eskard, but Martal and Regim then react by opening their own door with a hidden switch and rush to attack the elf and half-orc.  With help from Nethezar, blinding Martal, Erdolliel and Eskard quickly drop Regim and subdue Martal, who flees back into his cell and closes the gate with his hidden switch.

The elf woman is persuaded that the party is not playing some ruse.  She tells the group that she is Ilya Starmane, from a noble family in the Free City, and has been trapped in this place for maybe a month.

Martal promises to tell the group information in return for his sight, mentioning powerful superiors, but Kushnak has none of his talk.  Erdolliel frees Ilya from her cell and turns to open Martal's.  The "man" suddenly transforms, changing form to become apparently taller and stronger, but Erdolliel and Eskard quickly bring him down.  After depositing the unconscious Martal in the other cell with Regim, Erdolliel looks around and finds the party's belongings in a chest.  In another chest, a magic bag is found, and in yet another, some items that (the party later learns) belong to Ilya.

The party finds a hidden door to the south, leading to a large warehouse chamber.  The group runs into what seem to be living boxes, but manages to fight them off.  After some verbal sparring between Erdolliel and Bazrim, the group examines the area more.  After finding a catwalk so old that it collapses the instant Erdolliel touches it, the group also finds a room stocked with boxes and bookcases arrayed with no apparent organization.  Foregoing a detailed search for the time, the group instead makes their exit from the warehouse, whereupon an elated Ilya finally believes that the party really are not playing some despicable trick upon her.  Ilya tells the group that, based on the look of the place, they are in the River Quarter, a part of the Free City outside the walls proper.  She gives the group her _periapt of health_ with thanks and heads back to the city.

After seeing a sign on the warehouse naming it "The Sodden Hold," the group ventures back in, with the notion that (judging from the outside dimensions) not much of the structure remains unsearched.

Deciding to take the time, Erdolliel spends roughly two hours combing through the documents in the one room for some clue about the Sodden Hold.  However, none of the documents seem newer than 10 years old.  They detail the workings of the business that used the warehouse, which appeared to be part of the general shipping business of the Free City along the river.  But the records abruptly stop, with no apparent reason (such as recession or lack of business).

The group makes way back to the cells where they were first deposited in this place.  While the unconscious human remains where he was, both Martal and Regim have vanished.  Erdolliel checks the unconscious man (believing him to have been dead) and finds him, in fact, alive, but only barely.  After deciding that this man is a victim of the same assailants that imprisoned the party, the group heals the man enough to talk.  However, the man at first gives nothing but inane babble ("Where is the fish?"; "When the moonlight is brightest, the badgers dance."; random giggling).  While Eskard guards the man, he abruptly seems to become lucid and, after exclaiming that he's still in "this awful place," he lunges toward Eskard's sword.  The warrior easily renders the man unconscious once more.  The group decides to bring him with them.

Opening the door to the north of the cells, the group finds a large room full of stagnant water with weapons piercing the water's surface.  Timbers stretch across parts of the room, making thin walkways.  Erdolliel senses an unseen presence in the room, and Kushnak gives Eskard the power of flight.  Once the warrior enters the room, two invisible beings strike out.  Erdolliel is plunged by one of the "somethings" into the weapon-filled water below.  While the elf deftly moves back to stable floor, Eskard is assaulted by the invisible things.  Kushnak pulls forth a scroll meant to remove invisibility, but, for some reason unknown (except to Bazrim, who never reveals the secret), the spell has no effect.  The group quickly comes to the consensus that, with their current means, they cannot fight these foes.  With a departing _fireball_ from Bazrim, the group makes hasty retreat into the cell room and slams the doors.  There is no pursuit.

Eskard carries the unconscious man from the cell and the group soon leaves the Sodden Hold.  While the half-orc uses the remaining flight from the spell, the others discuss what to do next.  While Erdolliel voices a desire to seek out Eligos, the others overrule her while mentioning that it may simply not be safe yet to enter the city proper.  Eskard leads the group to a secluded grove where they can rest and revisit their plans.

As the group rests, during Eskard's watch, a young couple strays into the resting place.  With some magic dust, they force the warrior into a magical sleep, though not before they transform into the forms of Martal and Regim.

The group wakes in a small room.  They are bound and gagged, and Erdolliel is drugged out of her senses (and, clearly, her ability to loose herself from the bonds).  They are captives of perhaps four alien-looking humanoids with yellow eyes and no hair.  Using some magic cube, they appear to attempt to steal Bazrim's magically prowess from him.  But something goes wrong with their item.  The cube breaks and all goes black.

Nethezar, Kushnak, and Erdolliel awake, but find that Bazrim and Eskard, along with the humanoids, appear to have been obliterated.  The remaining three, however, have new powers.  Mourning their lost companions, the trio collects the belongings of the other two and exits.  They find no sign of the unconscious man they had carried out of the Sodden Hold.

*Day 40, Evening*
As the sun sets, the trio heads back to the Sodden Hold, invigorated with their new powers (including magic they think will suffice to render the unseen things inside visible) as well as their vengeance.

They slip inside and find nothing different about the place until they reach the room with the weapon-filled water.  The room was badly damaged by Bazrim's _fireball_, and some of the central planks are no longer intact.  After discussing their plans, Kushnak flies into the middle of the room.  As expected, the half-orc is assailed by the invisible foes.  Erdolliel lets loose her prepared spell with the desired effect: two large, amorphous beings takes shape, covered by _glitterdust_.  The trio makes short work of the now-visible beings, though they still don't know what they were.

Making their way through the plank-filled room, the trio finds that the last room contains a shaft leading down to some water with a giant bowl floating on top.  Kushnak, aided by flight, and Erdolliel investigate the bowl.  Eventually, Erdolliel dives under the water's surface to explore the shaft.  After surfacing, once to get some light, and the second to give a status report, the elf submerges for a longer time.

When Erdolliel returns, she tells of an octopus monster that she killed and describes the room she saw.  The trio then travel down as a group, Nethezar and Kushnak simply sinking to the bottom and walking.  They enter a room, at the bottom of the shaft and at the end of a hallway, with a pillar, a lever, and a door to the south.  Ignoring the level for the moment, they head to the south.

They first enter a hallway connect to living quarters of the place's occupants.  Those occupants turn out to be the same alien-like creatures that had captured the group before.  Erdolliel actually sees two of them changing from human forms to the alien-like forms.  Easily defeating the first wave, the trio manages to capture one.  Erdolliel interrogates the creature, but it indicates that it knows nothing of the cube device and knows only that they acted because they were told to act.  Search of the bedrooms turns up a plethora of outfits and accompanying props.

In the easternmost room, Erdolliel discovers an _illusory wall_ leading to another room.  That room is covered in mirrors, and, tied to chairs in the middle, are duplicates of the trio, unarmed and struggling to break free.

Soon enough, the tied-up Nethezar wriggles free, and both Nethezar's begin to argue.  Next, the tied-up Kushnak breaks his chains and calls the other an imposter.  The tied-up Erdolliel has more trouble, and lunges around while still tied in the chair.

Things soon become chaotic, with one Kushnak claiming this must be an illusion, but one Nethezar claiming that his magic detects no illusion, and the untied Erdolliel seems paralyzed by confusion.  With patience virtually gone, Nethezar suddenly pieces together that, because their equipment makes it easy to tell which are the tied and untied versions, the only way there could be doubt about who is real would be if there was "always doubt."  With that, the person Kushnak and Nethezar had thought was Erdolliel turns and attacks the half-orc.

With the confusion ended by the fake Erdolliel's attack, Nethezar _shatters_ the manacles holding the real Erdolliel.  While the impostors looked like the trio, they were not equipped and could not fight as well.  They soon fall.

Reunited with Erdolliel, the group has many questions to answer.  Erdolliel informs that that, in fact, she was captured after she went to parlay for the lizardfolk (late on Day 38).  After a bit more discussion, and odd banter from Nethezar, the group continues their search.

Returning to the hallway with the bedrooms, Erdolliel falls prey to a nasty pit trap with a false bottom and a _silence_ effect.  Erdolliel's ingenuity and the others' perseverance get through the trap.

Heading to the other end, the group finds a planning room.  Two tables, covered with maps, notes, and books are in the room, as well as an enormous map of the Free City nearly covering an entire wall.  Before delving into the documents, Erdolliel discovers a secret door leading out of the room.

Passing through the secret door, the group enters a maze of polished metal mirrors.  Moving slowly, the group encounters enemies, using cover of invisibility and manipulating odd triggers causing portions of the wall to slam into place, cutting of passages.  Having disguised their number, the alien-like creatures nearly kill Nethezar.  Erdolliel and Kushnak manage to more than even the odds, but the final foe nearly kills Kushnak, while Nethezar bleeds on the floor.  Kushnak manages to revive himself, and he and Erdolliel kill the last foe, but not before Nethezar's lifeblood leaves him.

Erdolliel and Kushnak gather their things and Nethezar and make haste to leave.  They return to the water-filled pillar room, through the lever, and seen the water drain out the bottom.  With the help of _air walk_, Kushnak brings them up the shaft, and soon they reach the open air (which the real Erdolliel had not seen for some time).  After discussing what to do next, they find a secluded spot to hide and rest for the remainder of the night.

*Day 41*
After the some comes up, Erdolliel and Kushnak bring Nethezar's body into the city, where they find the pyramid-shaped temple of Boccob.  Inside, they meet a middle-aged elf called Scholar Venli.  Venli arranges for some of the party's possession to be valued and exchanged from bringing Nethezar back from the dead.  Nethezar, apparently, also made some arrangement of his own with Venli, and Nethezar turns over one of his journals to the church.

The trio make their way back out of the city to rest in seclusion.  Nethezar furiously writes in a new journal the rest of the day.

*Day 42*
Nethezar examines a gem Erdolliel found on the fake version of herself.  The scholar discerns that the gem somehow holds Erdolliel's thoughts, so that her thoughts could be easily read with magic.  Putting that aside for the moment, the group returns back to the warehouse.

Upon reaching the strange well, the trio finds that, somehow, the water level had returned.  Erdolliel uses the same trick, tying the rope to herself, that the fake Erdolliel used.  She swims to the pedestal below, flips the lever, and the water level begins to drop.  While waiting for the others to ride down in the sinking bowl, Erdolliel spots someone spying on her.

After making some preparations, the trio heads back into the lair.  To the south of the maze, Erdolliel finds a door leading to a throne room.  Inside, she sees someone appearing to be Allustan.  When Kushnak and Nethezar enter, the supposed-Allustan claims to have arrived looking for the group.  The being has a surprising amount of knowledge and shares that the alien-like creatures are called "doppelgangers."  Kushnak, unconvinced, argues with the supposed-Allustan, who then moves to strike with a spell.  The trio, however, reacts quickly.  A well-used _blindness_ spell virtually ends the fight.  The creature changes form a couple of times: once to a hawkish old wizard and then to a brutish orc.  While Erdolliel succumbs to a _confusion_ spell, Kushnak and Nethezar quickly dispatch it.  Kushnak severs its head, and it reverts to the same alien-like form as the other doppelgangers.

Once Erdolliel returns to her senses, the trio begins to examine the room, but Kushnak sets off a trap.  Erdolliel finds a great deal of treasure.  She also finds a ring of keys and sees that this doppelganger has a strange symbol on its head.






Finally, on the throne itself, she finds a button.  Pressing the button leads to another room.  Inside, a whole slew of more treasure is found, a multitude of documents displaying the doppelgangers' infiltration of the Free City, as well as the following note:

_I have a task for you, thrall. Meet me at the sewer junction beneath the cold forge and I will give you the details. There are some troublesome small minds that must be removed._

The note is signed with the same symbol found on the doppelganger's head.

Erdolliel returns to the throne room and examines the strange device at the west end.  Near it, she finds other gems, like the one storing her thoughts.

The trio resolves to gather all of the information they have and bring it to Eligos.  They return to the room with the large map of the Free City and also gather up the documentation there.  But, before actually leaving, Erdolliel suggests camping in the lair so that Nethezar can try to identify the large contraption in the throne room the next morning.  The trio returns to the throne room, where Nethezar and Kushnak secure the place.  Erdolliel returns to scout of the entirety of the complex.

Erdolliel moves into water chamber.  She is attacked by two drow and an aberration:




The elf flings a _fireball_ at her assailants and flees to meet up with the others.  The trio makes their way back to the chamber.  They fight and defeat both drow, but the aberration is no where to be found.

The trio discusses what to do next.  Using the power of flight, Kushnak carries Nethezar and Erdolliel to the secret door from which the drow came.  After about 50 feet, the tunnel behind the door abruptly changes in structure.  It appears to join the Free City's sewer system, which the trio can plainly tell could involve several twists and turns without any trail they have the ability to follow.

The trio discusses the possibility of using _speak with dead_ to learn something, though Nethezar suggests that it may have limited utility.  The other option appears to be get in touch with Eligos.  Settling upon resting the night in the throne room, per the original plan, they carry the drow back to the throne room.  Once there, Erdolliel searches the drow, finding useful treasure as well as a yellow phosphorescent fungus caking their boots.  Erdolliel saves some of the fungus.

Erdolliel makes a full comb of the lair and the trio gets some rest in the throne room.

*Day 43*
Upon waking, Kushnak prepares and casts his spell, speaking with one of the dead drow.  The questioning indicates that the drow's master is an illithid, and its lair is hours away via the tunnels: "Near cold forge, find beggar's gold, in old and low places."

Nethezar then identifies the contraption in the throne room.  It is apparently the device that was used to create the gem storing Erdolliel's thoughts.  The trio destroys the contraption, and Kushnak saves the helmet.

The trio then makes way back out to the docks district of the Free City.  Quickly deciding that they need answers, they head to Eligos' manor.  While initially distrustful of Eligos, in light of the recent events, the trio explains to the sage what happened.  Eligos confirms that the shapechangers were doppelgangers, and he explains some of their abilities.  He suggests finding an investigator to pour of the materials the trio found to determine the full extent of the doppelgangers' infilcation of the Free City.  Eligos then describes the illithid and how the note found suggests that the doppelgangers were merely the illithid's pawns.  The sage explains that he does not know anything about "cold forge," but he knows about the phosphorescent fungus called "beggar's gold."  Finally, at Kushnak's request, Eligos generates a list of possible new places for the trio to stay.

Nethezar muses that the illithid might have sent the doppelgangers after the trio, meaning that the illithid wanted the trio dead before they had killed the doppelgangers.  He rhetorically asks what the illithid might do now that the doppelgangers failed.

Finally, in sending off the trio, Eligos recommends some spells that might protect against the illithid.  He suggests either checking with an investigator of the City Watch or the clergy of St. Cuthbert regarding the doppelgangers' influence in the Free City.

The trio makes way to "Sam's Respite," where they rest and craft some items.  Erdolliel learns from a patron that there is a smithy called "Cold Forge" in the Artisan's Quarter run by a human named Crusty Patten.

*Day 44*
The trio makes way to the Garden Quarter to the Sacred Temple of St. Cuthbert.  There, they meet Investigator Gust, a cleric of St. Cuthbert.  Gust uses a _Zone of Truth_ spell to get all the details from the trio about the doppelgangers and verifies the authenticity of the documents the trio found.  Gust promises to thoroughly investigate the extent of the doppelgangers' influence in the Free City, going as far as necessary.  He indicates, however, that there is little he can do about the threat of the illithid.  Finally, Gust even gives the trio a reward for the information they provided.

The trio then sells off some of their equipment and return's to Sam's Respite to craft more items.

*Day 45*
The trio wakes and spends the day crafting and getting some more rest.

That evening, the trio relaxes in the dining hall of Sam's Respite, but they are interrupted by a messenger.  The messenger delivers a written note:
_My home is compromised.  Need to meet as soon as possible.  Caravan Park, outside the south gate, at makeshift tent bar.  -E_

While making their way toward the south gate, a quartet of guards takes interest in the trio, and Erdolliel sees one of them have slightly changing facial features.  When the guards order to the trio to stop, Erdolliel lashes out on the offensive.  For a short time, Kushnak is able to disrupt Erdolliel's attack, and Nethezar enthralls the guards with almost magical persuasive power.  After two guards are sent away on random errands, true combat breaks out with the other two.  Nethezar disables one with a _hideous laughter_ spell, and Kushnak slices the shape-changing guard wide open.  However, the guard does not change form upon death as the trio would expect from a doppelganger.  After quickly searching the not-doppelganger, the trio flees to the city wall and, via _dimension door_, escapes outside the wall.

Once outside the wall, Erdolliel confesses that, after she saw the guard's features change, she heard a "voice" tell her she had to act.  Kushnak surmises that a hair clip found on that guard must have effected the change of appearance, and Nethezar posits that the "voice" was a spell compelling Erdolliel to act.

The trio finds the makeshift bar in the Caravan Park, but after a long time, the trio decides that Eligos isn't coming.  They sneak off into the forest near the Free City and, fortunately, manage to get through the night.

*Day 46*
After waking, Kushnak sends an _animal messenger_ to Eligos, and the sage replies that they should meet him at his home.  Nethezar helps the trio adopt disguises and talks their way past the gate guard.

The trio reaches Eligos' home, and Kushnak demands answers from the sage.  After hearing a brief retelling of the events of the previous night, Eligos offers what he has learned:
- All the clues the trio has gathered point to activity of a cult of a minor deity, Kyuss, with mastery over the undead.
- The zombie-like creatures with worms are called Spawn of Kyuss, and their presence in the Cairn Hills region indicates increased activity of the cult of Kyuss.
- The Ebon Triad (dedicated to merging the gods Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnull into an overgod, which is considered heresy by the churches' dogma) is not itself a part of the cult of Kyuss, but the clues point toward a dangerous alliance between the two cults.
- Eligos suspects this alliance relates to the Age of Worms, a dark age when "life gives way... to something else."
- Many sources have bits of prophecy about the Age of Worms, but Eligos has never seen so many clues toward the Age of Worms as you have found.
- Eligos suspects that the illithid is likely connected to one or both of the cults.

For assistance, Eligos offers his services identifying magic items, offers to "stifle" issues with the Free City guard, and gives the trio a note good for a scroll of _mind blank_.  The trio takes some time eating the breakfast the sage provided, and Nethezar confirms that the hair clip is a _hat of disguise_.  After learning more information, Eligos reports that the three surviving guards had already reported that they themselves were also the victims of enchantment.  Therefore, the guards will be looking to make the whole matter fade from memory.

The trio picks up the scroll and makes way to the Cold Forge smithy.  After looking around inside and not finding any out-of-sight sewer entrance, Nethezar leads the trio in a ruse that they are Free City workers.  The trio easily heads into the sewers under color of authority.

The trio begins scouring the sewers in methodical fashion, looking for the yellow phosphorescent fungus called "beggar's gold."  After only a couple hours, they manage to find what appears to be the entrance to the illithid's lair.  Entering the lair, Erdolliel sets off an explosion of yellow fungus, which must not have been the harmless "beggar's gold."  The trio also runs afoul of shrieking toadstools.  Erdolliel destroys the entire lot with a _fireball_.

After some healing is administered to Erdolliel for the fungus spores she inhaled, the trio continues forward.  In a tunnel, with a higher ledge on one side, the trio finds the floor covered in lantern oil.  Erdolliel preemptively sets the trapped floor aflame.  Kushnak and Erdolliel both cast _fly_ and take the fight to three drow hiding atop the ledge.  While Erdolliel has some problems, due to the remaining effects of the fungus spores, the trio largely mops up the drow with little trouble.

Erdolliel scouts forward, and sees a large snake-like creature near a pool of water.  Not waiting for provocation, Erdolliel lashes out with _scorching rays_, but Nethezar, for some reason, rushes in to heal the thing.  Both Erdolliel and Kushnak felt some magical tug on their will when they saw the creature.  The creature casts an _invisibility_ spell and flees.  The trio decides to ignore it.

The still-flying Erdolliel sneaks into the next room, which is an enormous chamber.  She spots six drow that clearly are on alert, waiting to ambush the trio.  Erdolliel gets the drop on them with an _ice storm_.  The trio engages with the six drow, the leader of whom appears to be a female drow cleric.  The trio fairly easily bests the five males, but Nethezar succumbs to a _confusion_ spell.  While Erdolliel cleans up the last of the men, Kushnak chases down the female cleric, as she flees further ahead.  Kushnak deals a great amount of pain to the cleric, but she leads him right into the jaws of three monstrous six-tentacled alien creatures.  The trio defeats the cleric and the three alien creatures.

The trio, having reached what appears to be the true entrance to the illithid's lair, decides to press on rather than give the creature a chance to use its network and cunning to strike at them again.

The trio bashes in the doors to the illithid's sanctum.  Inside, the find a strange stone brain, which they ignore for the moment.  They move further ahead, into the illithid's laboratory.  There they find a much larger version of the six-tentacled alien creatures.  The creature completely tears Nethezar in half, but Erdolliel and Kushnak manage to kill it.  Despite the loss of Nethezar, Erdolliel and Kushnak decide that they still must press on.

The pair quickly passes through the illithid's museum and makes there way to the illithid's grand chamber, where the illithid itself, along with another of the tentacled creatures, waits to do battle.  While Erdolliel quickly dispatches the tentacled creature, the illithid's magic and psionic powers completely disable Kushnak.  Using the power of _invisibility_ to make the most of her cunning strikes, Erdolliel battles with the illithid as it fights back with powerful bolts of lightning.  Erdolliel barely manages to bring the creature down.

Erdolliel explores the illithid's sanctum, and she finds a strange pool of water that, through some divination, shows her a view of the doppelganger's lair below the Sodden Hold.  Erdolliel also captures a few tadpole creatures she finds in the large pool in the grand chamber.  Finally, the pair searches the illithid's private chamber.  They find a ledger written in an unknown language.

As they make their way back out, the pair stops to closely examine the illithid's museum.  Erdolliel accidentally activates a trap that causes the large statue in the room to come to life.  The extraplanar outsider, apparently grateful for its freedom, agrees to allow the pair to take a doll from the museum that curiously looks like Nethezar, as long as they leave everything else.  The pair stops briefly to gather Nethezar's body, and Erdolliel discovers the the stone brain in the entrance is a trap, which she disables.

Erdolliel and Kushnak make their way back out, but stop to investigate the chamber to the south of where the drow appeared to reside.  Kushnak easily destroys them, and the duo finds some captives of the drow.  Erdolliel then hunts down the snakelike creature that was passed over before, and she and Kushnak kill it.  The duo leads the prisoners back out of the sewers and into the Free City.

In the Free City, Erdolliel and Kushnak bring Nethezar's remains to the temple of Boccob, where, once more, he is raised by Scholar Venli.  The trio then makes way to a new place to rest, sends a message to Eligos, and decides to take some time to recuperate and craft some new magic items.

*Day 47 - 50*
The trio lays low while Kushnak crafts an array of magical items.[/sblock]
[sblock=Summary of the Summaries]*The Whispering Cairn*
Boldak (dwarf rogue), Trenton (human fighter), Nav (human sorcerer), and Alexis (human cleric) meet up by coincidence.  They are largely without prospects in the horrible town of Diamond Lake.  Instigated by rumors that another adventuring group has begun investigating the Cairn Hills near Diamond Lake, the four set out to search the Whispering Cairn.  Nav dies during the first foray into the cairn, and a new magical addition to the party, Breth (human mage) takes his place.  Trenton dies during the second foray into the cairn, and Viktor (human paladin) takes his place.  Alendar (elf ranger) also joins to round out the group.

The group deals with a lantern puzzle and many traps, and Breth dies near the end.  They eventually run into a ghost, the help of which is needed to continue into the cairn.  The ghost sends the group to the Land family farm, where Alendar and Alexis meet Llyr (feycaster).  The ghost's request, that his body be reunited with his family's bodies, sends the group after the flunkies of mine manager Balabar Smenk.  Boldak is killed in the fight with the flunkies, with the blame laid at Viktor's feet for his attempt to stay out of the fight.  Alendar leaves the group.  Alexis, Llyr, and Viktor recruit Brannak (human bard) and Dav (human rogue) to join them.

The group heads to the observatory to confront the necromancer Filge, who has the Land family's remains.  The group recovers the remains and finds a note to Filge from "S" outlining the presence of a cult operating beneath the Dourstone Mine in Diamond Lake.

With the ghost appeased, the group is able to continue into the Whispering Cairn.  The group sees "steam murals" depicting the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, particularly a Wind Duke named Zosiel.  They also find a diadem inscribed with Zosiel's glyph (which is also a circlet of wisdom) and an inactive talisman of the sphere.  When the group reports to Allustan, the sage of Diamond Lake, he gives them a brief history of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.

*The Three Faces of Evil*
The group meets with Balabar Smenk.  Smenk tells them that a cult called the Ebon Triad has taken hold of a temple beneath Dourstone Mine and that Ragnolin Dourstone is sheltering the cult.  Smenk tells the group that, if they can free him from his association with the cult (by destroying it), he will forgive them for the deaths of his flunkies.

The group enters the mine and easily makes way to the temple.  The temple is broken into three distinct sections, and upon entry, followers of the god Hextor immediately take the fight to the group.  In a tough fight against an organized force, the group toughs it out.  They find the chief Hextorite cleric's journal, which speaks of the Faceless One, Grallak Kur, the Ebon Triad, and an Overgod.

The group next enters the section of the temple devoted to Vecna.  They enter a labyrinth, where they are assaulted by bird-men engaging in guerrilla-warfare tactics.  Upon reaching the end of the maze, the group succumbs to an overwhelming force of magic and undead monsters.  They all perish.

Kushnak (half-orc cleric), Eskard (half-orc barbarian), Nethezar (human cleric), Erdolliel (elf rogue), and Bazrim (dwarf wizard) are approached by a flunky for Smenk.  Smenk offers the group a reward if they go into the Dourstone Mine to finish the work the previous group started.

The group first checks out the Hextorite temple and then proceeds into the unmarked caverns, which turn out to be the temple of Erythnul's followers.  They defeat the inhabitants of the caverns and find the high priest's rambling writings, which mention the Ebon Triad, the return of Kyuss, and the Age of Worms.

The group then enters the temple devoted to Vecna.  They encounter the powerful, and "faceless", wizard that killed the previous group, and defeat him, though Erdolliel dies.  The group finds interesting treasure, including the letter from "S" to Filge, the diadem with Zosiel's glyph, inactive talisman of the sphere, and several journals and a code book.  Before too long, a monstrous amalgamation of the three deities of the Ebon Triad forms and attacks the group.  They manage to best it.

Nethezar deciphers all the documents found, and he breaks the code on the newest document taken from the faceless mage.  It talks about Kyuss as the "herald of the Overgod," an "Ebon Aspect" stirring in the pool in the central chamber, worms carried by undead hosts, a "Rift," the decision to kill Smenk, and the need to send agents to the lizardfolk in the Mistmarsh.

The group goes back to meet Smenk, who obviously had sent them into the temple without expecting them to come back.  As the group leaves town, they are attacked by thugs and they hear the voice of Allustan directing them out of town.  Allustan tells them that it was he, and not Smenk, that had sent the previous group into Dourstone Mine.  The group agrees to escort Allustan to Blackwall Keep, on the edge of the Mistmarsh, and Allustan convinces the Church of Heironeous to bring Erdolliel back to life.

*Encounter at Blackwall Keep*
The group heads out with Allustan toward Blackwall Keep.  En route, they stay at a farmhouse called "Shank's Rest," where Allustan brings the group up to speed about what the previous group had learned  about the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, evidence of the Ebon Triad, green worms and the undead Spawn of Kyuss, and how Kyuss had, according to lore, appeared over a thousand years ago in the Rift Canyon to the north.  Kyuss had, legend says, created many new undead and had an undead dragon at his side.  Kyuss was called the Harbinger of the Age of Worms.  Allustan is heading to Blackwall Keep to meet the battle mage Marzena, who has reported the presence of green worms.

When the group arrives at Blackwall Keep, they find it under siege by lizardfolk.  Allustan asks the group to give whatever aid they can to the keep, while he teleports back to Diamond Lake to summon reinforcements from the Garrison.  With good scouting, planning, and a well-used _fireball_, the group bests the lizardfolk and liberates the keep.  The haggard survivors at the keep inform the group that they have lost half their number, including their commander, and some of them, including Marzena, were captured by the lizardfolk and brought into the Mistmarsh.

The group heads into the Mistmarsh.  After terrible travel and run-ins with marsh denizens, they find the lizardfolk lair.  With a rampant offense, primarily the _fly_-powered Eskard, most of the lizardfolk quickly die before they even know they are under attack.  The human prisoners are soon freed, and a truce is reached with the hermaphrodite shaman, Hishka, who requests that the group kill the lizardfolk king.  Hishka tells the group the reason behind the attack on Blackwall Keep: the tribe had previously lost a whole generation of eggs, which were infested with worms.  The king had convinced the lizardfolk that the humans were at fault, and the new eggs were guarded by strange kobolds of extremely draconic nature.  The group finds the current batch of eggs, with a huge black egg, which appears to be an altered dragon egg, in their midst.  With a promise to Hishka to send word from the Free City to set up a truce, the group brings Marzena and the other survivors back to Blackwall Keep.

When the group reaches the keep, they meet the Garrison reinforcements, but also learn that the prior battlemage had long ago been infected by green worms after visiting the lizardfolk.  The soldiers at the keep had kept the infected mage secured, but, while the group was in the Mistmarsh, the mage had broken free and captured others.  The group manages to defeat the Spawn of Kyuss.

The group brings Marzena with them back to Diamond Lake.  Allustan advises them that the dragon egg is, in fact, infested with worms that would create more Spawn of Kyuss.  He implores the group to head to the Free City to meet the sage Eligos, who studied under the same master as Allustan.

*The Hall of Harsh Reflections*
The group heads to the Free City.  They find the home of Eligos in the affluent Garden District.  After hearing the group's tale, he tells them he will need about a week to investigate matters.  The sage sends the group to the Crooked House in the Foreign Quarter.

The group has a run-in with an escaped chimera and a band of thieves.  Erdolliel arranges for a negotiating party to meet with Hishka and the lizardfolk.  At the Crooked House, the group settles in for a bard's storytelling, but a shapechanger impersonating Nethezar attacks Tarquin, the owner of the Crooked House.  While the group manages to save Tarquin's life, they are still taken into custody until their story, and Nethezar's innocence, can be investigated.

While in custody, the group is moved to a different location: a warehouse called "The Sodden Hold."  They free an elven noble, Ilya Starmane and another man, who seems to have lost his sanity.  While resting outside the warehouse, the group is captured again.  Alien-looking humanoids, later learned to be doppelgangers, use a magic cube to attempt to steal Bazrim's magical powers.  The cube malfunctions, causing the deaths of the doppelgangers, as well as Bazrim and Eskard.  Nethezar, Kushnak, and Erdolliel find that they have new powers.

The trio heads back into The Sodden Hold.  They find a subterranean level.  They find three copies of themselves, a trick of the doppelgangers, and Nethezar and Kushnak discover that the Erdolliel that had been with them was actually a fake.  After killing the doppelgangers, the reunited group realizes that Erdolliel had been replaced when she had arranged for the lizardfolk treaty.  They continue exploring the doppelgangers' lair, and Nethezar is slain.  Kushnak and Erdolliel bring his body to the temple of Boccob, where Nethezar is brought back to life.  Finally finishing their search of The Sodden Hold, the trio finds a fake-Allustan leading the doppelgangers.  While gathering as much evidence as they can of the doppelgangers' plans, Erdolliel is assaulted by an aberration they later learn is an illithid.

The trio meets up with Eligos once more.  They discuss how the doppelgangers must have been pawns for the illithid, and the illithid apparently wanted the trio dead even before they encountered the doppelgangers.

The trio supplies information about the doppelgangers' infiltration of the Free City with an investigator, and they try to get some respite.  Their plan, however, is foiled, as the illithid tricks them out of the city and also tricks some guards into attacking them.

Looking for answers, the trio again connects with Eligos.  Eligos tells them about the minor deity Kyuss, the Spawn of Kyuss, the Ebon Triad, and the Age of Worms.  Eligos suggests that the illithid is connected with the Cult of Kyuss, the Ebon Triad, or both.  The trio seeks out the illithid's lair to hunt it down, before it can attack them again.  The trio fights drow and aberrations as they make their way through the illithid's lair beneath the Free City streets.  While Nethezar falls in battle, Erdolliel and Kushnak ultimately defeat the sorcerous illithid and find some evidence that may prove useful.  After meeting a demon and freeing some captives, Nethezar is brought back from the dead.  The trio seeks out Eligos again for more answers.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2011)

*End of Day 50*

After giving Eligos fair warning that they would be coming, the trio heads back to the sage's home in Garden District of the Free City.  Once the trio arrives, Pollard shows them to the palor.  Eligos already waits, sitting in a tall, velvet-upholstered chair.  One chair for each of the trio are also arrayed around a low table set with tantalizing dishes.

Eligos stands as the trio enters.  "Good evening, my friends!  I am glad you faired well with the illithid.  I trust you brought your appetites?  I tend to eat dinner as I get the chance, and I hope this somewhat informal repast doesn't offend you.  Good, I thought not.  In any event, let's eat--after dinner, we can discuss matters further."

As you chat, Eligos reiterates much of what he mentioned before.  Unfortunately, in the time since you last spoke, the sage has not uncovered anything else truly of substance.  He remains convinced, however, that the illithid's involvement cannot be merely by chance, and he is particularly interested in whether you found any link between the illithid and the Ebon Triad or the cult of Kyuss.
[sblock=OOC]For reference, this is verbatim what Eligos told you before, from post #511 in Part V(b):[sblock]"All of the clues that you have found point to one dark secret. There exists a minor deity, which exercises dominion in the areas of the creation of and mastery over undead. That deity is Kyuss.

"The zombie-like undead that you have fought, the so-called Spawn of Kyuss, while the most notorious of Kyuss' creations, are also the least dangerous. They are, however, extremely fecund, as they can infect the very persons attempting to destroy them, and thereby increase their numbers.

"The presence of the Spawn of Kyuss in the Cairn Hills region, especially combined with the worms you have found, clearly indicates that the cult of Kyuss has become more active in the area. That cult, traditionally, has been small and, relatively, without influence or power. Often, a sect of the cult was simply a single priest living a double life.

"The Ebon Triad, however, is much newer and, in fact, is not inherently a part of the cult of Kyuss at all. Your evidence suggests an alliance between the two. There must be some dark purpose behind such an alliance. While I can only speculate, I suspect it may relate to the coming Age of Worms.

"The Age of Worms has been spoken of for as long as any other such tale has been told. It has often been called other things: the End Times, The Dark Age, the Eternal Ruin... The Age of Worms is an ancient set of prophecies outlining a transformation of the entire world, a time when life gives way... to something else. Some rare texts, the Book of Vile Darkness, Libris Mortis, the Necronomicon, and the Apostolic Scrolls have recordings of these prophecies. They can also be found inscribed in ancient ruins throughout the world.

"There are many theories about the Age of Worms. But I can tell you that I have never seen so many references from different sources as the evidence you have found. Something is building."

Eligos shakes his head and sighs again. "Unfortunately, that does not give you much in the way of 'concrete' detail. On the other hand, there can be little doubt that the illithid is connected somehow with one or both of these cults, unless you have done something else in the past that would make people seek your destruction with such vehemence."[/sblock]Also, in post #514:[sblock]"While I understand your frustration with the generality of my synopsis, the delay was not caused by me tracking down and studying the rare texts. On the contrary, at best I have found only second, third, or even fourth-hand accounts. Not only are these specific texts extremely rare, they were created for and studied by groups of people that consider themselves elite and require extreme secrecy to survive.

"The Ebon Triad, for example, is dedicated to merging the gods Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnull into a mighty overgod. They are, however, considered heretics even by the clerics of those gods. You would be hard pressed to find information about the Ebon Triad, because the Triad itself must operate so secretly, and the churches of those three gods keep it brutally suppressed to avoid losing converts to the cult.

"In short, I have never seen a physical copy of any of these texts, and even the Great Library here has never possessed them."[/sblock]I took some liberty with just going ahead and assuming that you'd see Eligos at the end of day 50 (I didn't think there was any reason to wait until the next morning).  If there's other stuff we still need to take care of, let me know.  I was kind of excited just to move to a new thread, post summaries, etc.

Also, feel very free to ask Eligos questions about, basically, anything that you want.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 9, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Doh!  After Erdolliel permanancifies herself with Comprehend Languages, she'll use it to read the ledger.  She'll almost certainly then tell Eligos all about whatever is in it.  More post later.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 9, 2011)

Erdolliel politely eats with Eligos listening carefully for any new information.  After he has finished, she clears her throat and speaks. "We have not discovered much new information relating to the Triad.  However, there were a couple oddities beneath the city..."  The elf then describes their journey beneath cold forge ending with: "So, in the end we brought you a bottle of minnows, a ledger with the interesting information of a new person that wants us dead, and this doll in the likeness of our bard here.  That this Lord Raknian purchased on of the rare texts you've been seeking isn't good news at all."  She then waits for Eligos' reaction to the story.[sblock=oc]I don't imagine that there is anything we want to leave out, so she'll tell it all.

oh and the wife was in a big car accident today while driving to a conference in Missoula.  She's fine, kiddo's fine, she got to her hotel eventually after 2 ambulance rides and a few hours of fetal observation. She actually is fine, just a sore hand for her and a pretty beat up car.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Once she's able to read the ledger, Erdolliel discovers that it details the illithid's recent business transactions in rare and dangerous items with patrons throughout the Free City.  The most recent transaction lists a payment to the illithid from Loris Raknian for the sale of a relic listed as the _Apostolic Scrolls_.  Also of note is a transaction from some time earlier noting that Loris Raknian also paid the illithid to assassinate Erdolliel, Kushnak, Nethezar, Bazrim, and Eskard.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 9, 2011)

When Erdolliel mentions Loris Raknian and the _Apostolic Scrolls_, Eligos' countenance turns dark.

"The _Scrolls_ are extremely rare.  Raknian... is the director of the Free City Arena.  The fact that someone as prominent as Raknian purchased them can only lead to darkness.  I know little about the _Scrolls_.  They were supposedly penned by Kyuss himself, and they detail the creation of a creature called the ulgurstasta, a massive undead creature that consumes the living and regurgitates them as undead.  The _Scrolls_ have a further ritual that can even enhance the powers of the ulgurstasta.

"That Raknian tried to have you killed means that he clearly learned of what you did in Diamond Lake and Blackwall Keep, and he decided to be... proactive.  You must be extremely cautious.  Raknian is a powerful and influential man, very popular with the Free City government.  If you directly confront him, you would be revealing that you know he's involved, which would simply lead him to take more extreme action.

"Some proof, however, concrete proof of his dealings could show the authorities that he means ill for even the Free City itself.  If you could even find the _Apostolic Scrolls_ themselves, even better."


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 15, 2011)

Kushnak takes is time to study the situation shortly before positing, "What if we....Disguise our selves and find some cause to meet with him, if only to aid with a later step.  We could even attempt to steal something from him.  Then, through a subtle deception, we could attempt to signal him that someone is coming immediately to collect the scrolls... and then... we would scry him.  Hoping he moves to them immediately.... Which assumes he still has them..."  He trails off near the end and shakes his head.

"We have access to magic that could locate the scrolls themselves, but we would need clear images in our minds in order to locate them... which means we'd need to see them. So."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 15, 2011)

Erdolliel chews on her lip for awhile before speaking.  "Is there some way we could use the City Guard to assist us? I don't particularly trust them though, and they have no reason to trust us.  Besides they might be in league with Raknian.  

Although... What about Investigator Gust from St. Cuthbert?  He might value the additional information on the Illithid and maybe he'll be able to assist us in gathering information on Raknian.  We could go meet him to start at least."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 16, 2011)

As Kushnak and Erdolliel posit courses of action, Eligos appears lost in thought.

Nethezar looks at Erdolliel and shakes his head.  "If Raknian is popular with the Free City government, as Eligos says, the City Guard will be of no use.  Even if they aren't actually in league with Raknian, they would protect him unless they were sure of his wrongdoing.  Which means that if we told the Guard, certainly word would get back to Raknian.  Raknian wanted us dead because he found out that we were involved.  But he does not yet know that _we know_ he was behind the plot to assassinate us.  The less certain he is of our actual knowledge, the more cautious he has reason to be."

Though only half-listening, Eligos also picked up Nethezar's point.  "It would be difficult to overstate Raknian's influence in the Free City.  If Raknian knew how close you are to actually exposing him, he would have substantially greater resources than even the illithid to throw at you.

"This... Investigator Gust... could be a good avenue.  Though he may lack the resources..."  Eligos pauses, and the sage gets a sparkle in his eye.  Erdolliel hears him mumble to himself about "killing two birds."

"I know a way that you could, as Kushnak suggests, find cause to get close to Raknian, if not meet him outright.  Are you familiar with the Champion's Games?  They are a contest in the Free City Arena, which starts in only a few days.  I have a friend who came to me seeking a group of heroes to sponsor in the Champion's Games.  While 'gladiator' is not too far removed from 'adventurer,' this may be just the disguise Kushnak wanted."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 17, 2011)

"Just which bird are we now?"  Erdolliel asks with an extra air of caution.[sblock=oc]on my way out to OR and then MN for weddings and whatnot.  I might be able to post on tripv[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 20, 2011)

Kushnak looks slightly confused at Edolliel's question for a moment, before addressing the group.

"I'm not familiar with these 'games' but i assume Raknian is a participant? Or overseer?  We are inclined to battle more than political finesse and a good fight isn't going to do us any harm...probably."

"My purposal is: Speak first to the inspector, letting him know of our accomplishments.  Let him provide any immediate feedback, but don't share any further course of actions with him.  Elligos, you should contact your 'friend' to see if he still needs a group to sponsor."

"After the games, assuming we survive we can consider attempting to divine the location of the scrolls through our knowledge of Raknian.  We may also wish to attempt a more direct form of observation should those steps fail, but we can get to that if and when we must."



Kushnak clears his throat and waits a moment before directly addressing Elligos.

"Also, we need any background you have on these games and Raknian you have."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 21, 2011)

Eligos dismissively waives away Erdolilel's question.  "Just a turn of phrase.  Pay it no mind."

"As for Raknian, as far as I can recall, over a decade ago... 12 years, probably... Raknian was the premier gladiator of the arena.  With the wealth and prestige he earned fighting, he retired from the arena itself and began managing other promising gladiators.  He invested his wealth into the arena and the games.  Raknian became director of the Free City Arena, and he initiated the Champion's Games.  In fact, I'm fairly sure that I read that this is the tenth anniversary of the Games.  Other than that, I know little about the Games themselves."

Eligos nods as Kushnak explains his plan.  "Good luck with the investigator.  I will contact my friend, Celeste, and have her find you to talk about this sponsorship business.  She and I are good friends, so you have no need to worry about her."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 27, 2011)

"I like this plan."  Erdolliel agrees while finishing up her meal.  After they work out any additional details, she gets up to leave.  

Once back on the streets of the Free City, she leads them back to the temple of St. Cuthbert and asks an acolyte if they could meet with Inspector Gust.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 29, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I forgot to explicitly mention the tadpols.  I assumed that Erdolliel would show them to Eligos during the rundown, but want to flag them as something that might have been important to get more information on.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Eligos would have advised that they appear to be immature mind flayer tadpoles.  Once mature, they would be planted in a host to begin "ceremorphosis" (the tadpole gestates in a living being and becomes a full-grown mind flayer).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2011)

"Good.  One of these threads is likely to lead us somewhere interesting.  We'll be in touch shortly."

Kushnak accompanies his companions to the temple and while the walk notes,

"We may soon just as well take up some rooms at this temple, no?"

"In all seriousness though, once we are through with the investigator, we should seek some more information about these games.  We need some background if we're going to participate and not look foolish.  I'm sure there are enthusiastic fans at some nearby pub."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 11, 2011)

Agreed, maybe the inspector might even be able to give us some information.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2011)

The trio arrives at the Temple of St. Cuthbert.  After asking after Investigator Gust, an initiate leaves to find him.  The trio sees the initiate first head in the direction of Gust's office, where you last met him, but then he turns a different direction down a hallway.  After a couple of moments, Investigator Gust appears from that same hallway.  He looks just as he did when you saw him last, excepting that he now has large, dark circles under his eyes.

As he approaches the trio, Gust's face is deadpan, and he refuses to engage in any conversation other than to say, *"Follow me.  I must show you what I've been working on."*

Gust directs the trio down the same hallway whence he came.  At the end of the hall are three doors.  Gust opens the one of the left, which leads to a small room, completely empty, save another door in the opposite wall leading out.  As you step in, Gust says, *"Before I speak anymore, I need you to identify yourselves."*  Crossing the threshold, each of the trio realizes that the room is guarded with a _zone of truth_ spell.
[sblock=OOC]Of course, you can decide to not enter, or you can attempt to resist the spell.  Let me know if you try.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 13, 2011)

Erdolliel tentatively crosses the threshold and speaks.  "My name is Erdolliel, I am an elf, I spent some time as a captive of doppelgangers, but my captors were neutralized."

After the others enter the room, she turns to the Inspector.  "It looks as though you have been learning things that keep you awake at night.  We have learned much since we last met as well.  Let us share knowledge."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 15, 2011)

"I am Kushnak, of the Blade." Kushnak says formally, before turning to Nethezar expectantly. 

[sblock=oc]

Kushank of the blade.  Really watercott?  Really?

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hilarious![/sblock]
"I am Nethezar.  The same Nethezar you met six days ago.  And, to the best of my knowledge, Erdolliel and Kushnak are the same persons with me at that time."

Gust nods.  *"Thank you.  Investigating the doppelgangers has made it apparent that I can trust no one."*  A hint of a smile touches Gust's lips.  *"Come in,"* he says as he opens the next door.  *"You will be pleased, I think, to see my work."*

The next room is a larger chamber.  The _zone of truth_ magic extends here as well.  Against one wall is a simple stool, but against the other walls are blackboards with scribbled notes.  On tables in front of the walls are piles of documents, mostly spread out so one might examine them all at once.  Most surprisingly, three younger clerics are scanning through documents and taking notes.  They barely notice your entrance.

*"It took little time for me to convince my superiors that I required more resources.  This is one of our 'investigation chambers.'  In addition to the magic prohibiting lies, there is magic that prevents teleportation and outside divination.  My assistants are required to take powerful oaths, enforced by magical bonds, that prevent them from even speaking to each other about these matters outside of this room."*

Gust sighs.  *"Unfortunately, drafting a proposal to get these resources took most of the last few days.  But it is clear that the doppelgangers had infiltrated even high levels of the Free City government.  A full investigation, subject to the highest standards, is warranted.  And only those I can trust can see the fruits of this, until the evidence is clear and a charge can be publicly made.

"We have worked nearly non stop.  I have yet another worker, but she sleeps now.  At least one of them is required to always be awake and in this room to monitor it.

"But I ramble.  You have, obviously, not fallen to the... uh... 'squid-faced' thing... yes?  That's good.  Was there something else you needed?"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2011)

Erdolliel looks around the room, impressed by what the investigator has done in just a week.  "The squid-faced thing was the mastermind of the doppelganger ring.  It was also selling particularly potent black magic items on the black market to citizens of the Free City, many of whom you are probably investigating right now.  

"Tell us, does your investigation involve Director Loris Rankin?  He appears to have bought from the creature most recently, and also paid the thing to have us killed by the doppelgangers in the first place."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 20, 2011)

"Pretenses be damned.  We have a ledger that will undoubtedly be useful in your investigation.  I'm sure it will implicate others, including our fine friend Rankin.  You can keep the book.  It's of no true interest to us.  Rankin is our best lead now, and we'll pursue him appropriately.  Tell us whatever you have found and we'll be on our way."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 21, 2011)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes and mutters something about explaining the difference between a foil and a claymore to a swordsman.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 21, 2011)

When Raknian's name is mentioned, the workers in the room all stop and turn to listen.  Gust's face grows even paler.

*"I'd assume that you jest, but the spell prevents it.  What you have just said is probably enough to justify the expense we are putting into this investigation."*  Gust glances at his helpers.  *"As their faces betray, you have just shown us how potentially dangerous this will be for us.  To say that Raknian is respected is a gross understatement.  The man is, frankly, universally loved by the citizenry.  His creation of the Champion's Games resulted in a substantial and reliable flow of capital into the Free City, giving him great power with the political elite.  Frankly, I suspect you are at substantial risk.  If anyone finds about our investigation, and that it implicates him of such dire misconduct, I imagine our very lives would be at stake."*

Gust takes a couple of deep breaths.  *"We will make good use of this ledger, I assure you.  Unfortunately, our investigation has uncovered little as of yet.  As I mentioned, drafting the paperwork to secure these resources has taken most of my time since you were here.  We've uncovered a few illicit love affairs that are of only prurient interest, and some low level bribery, but frankly, we have only barely begun.  We are still only working with the documents you've provided.  Making lists of persons of interest, how they may be connected to each other, and the like.  We have not started what you might think of as 'actual' investigation.  We have to build a case before we risk potentially exposing ourselves to those we investigate."*

Gust drops his head.  *"While I will let you know immediately if I find something that I think interests you, with a matter this large, I frankly don't expect much in the way of tangible results for weeks, if not months."*


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 22, 2011)

"Great, so much for just being able to gut him before he can gut us..." Erdolliel continues to muttter.  She then turns to Gust and speaks more clearly.  

"We obviously don't understand as much as we will need to in order to survive in the City.  Is there anything else you can tell us about Rankin and the Champion's Games? We were thinking of entering the competition, but we'll need more information if we want to stay alive."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 23, 2011)

Gust begins, *"I know nothing else of Raknian, and I know nothing really about the Champion's Games, other than that they are wildly popular..."*

As his voice trails, one of the younger aides chimes in.  *"I think you need a sponsor to get in.  There's some kind of licensing requirement.  And I think that Auric warrior won the games both the last two years."*

*"Yeah, that's right,"* another aide interrupts.  *"And I think you shouldn't need to worry about surviving the Games.  If you surrender or are incapacitated, it would be murder to kill you.  While violent, it is not meant to be blood sport."*


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 15, 2011)

"There are some who wish us dead still, i doubt the games will be all that safe for us."

"We will pursue a sponsor and await word from you.  Be safe."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 17, 2011)

"Unless there's anything else, we will take our leave."

Once outside, Kushnak continues away some distance from the temple before addressing his companions.

"Perhaps i am simply paranoid, but i think it is best that we not share any information we don't need to with our '_friends_' here.  Secreting away what we can will help us know who has betrayed us.  Guard your tongues."

"Enough of that.  Lets see about a pub and whatever gossip the girl can dig up on these Games."

[sblock=oc]
Really doesn't matter what, i think it's just a good idea for us to ask what the games are like, who goes, who fights, what they fights are like(magic? 1v1? 10v1?, animal? cover?)   Basically whatever we can find out. 

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 17, 2011)

"Agreed, I barely trust a zone of truth enough to speak openly to them.  We should keep our tongues from waggling too much if any of that information outside of the spell.

"Speaking of which, how much information do we assume our 'sponsor' will know about our history?  Maybe we should develop a backstory now just in case Eligos has not filled her in completely.  In the meantime I think a drink and some information are in order, in that order."[sblock=oc]Agreed also on getting whatever info we can on the basic premise of the games.  Gather Info in a bar that has a bunch of flyers or fans and/or the common room of our inn.  +0... I'll assist the bard if that helps more...

As for a backstory, we can probably keep it pretty simple I imagine.  We are a band of adventurers that came to the city for the games.  We have proven our effectiveness against beasts, lizardfolk, some people, and an underdark raiding party with the scars and jink to prove it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 17, 2011)

Nethezar nods.  "As I'm sure you have both surmised, I certainly have little trust for religious zealots... not even those in my own order.  While it would take quite a stretch for their god to condone such actions, if for even a moment they came to think that Saint Cuthbert wished it, they would sell us out to anyone.

"As for a backstory, simply tell me how fantastic and detailed you want it to be.  I imagine that I could sell someone nearly any tale about us."

The trio finds several taprooms in some proximity to the arena, where virtually _all_ discussion focuses on the Champion's Games.  Several interesting things of note are discovered:

There are typically two-dozen teams of adventurers/warbands/etc. that enter the games; they typically having varying talents (magic, ranged, melee all allowed), and some vary in size from merely two fighters to five or more
Over a period of five days, those two-dozen will be whittled down by single-elimination contests with the other groups; early battles typically involve multiple teams where only the last team standing advances; later battles are one team against another
Only one battle occurs for each team each day
While battles _can_ be lethal, competitors can always surrender
The spectators you meet know there are rules about flying, though they don't know the specifics

Some of the people you meet ask whether you are participating.  Particularly those that know the most about the games seem the most interested in your intentions.  Further questioning reveals that substantial sums of money sometimes change hands in bets on the games.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 18, 2011)

After having learned what they can, Kushnak directs his companions to a table with some relative privacy.  

"These games seem safe enough, and may be our best chance to get unsuspiciously close to Raknian.  We should use the time before these games start to plan strategies.  Both for winning these games, and for trapping Raknian."

[sblock]

Seems good.  I say we hang out, get our spells and what not in order, and work out any details that might be needed.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 7, 2011)

"They do seem safe.  Do you think there are any rules against betting on your own group?"[sblock=oc]Seriously, we could make a lot of money that way...  Good point on Nethezar selling anything.  Should we worry about Erdolliel blowing the cover if it's too complex?  

Finally, I think after we get some info, we should return to our inn and prepare as O3 suggested, and then I believe that our sponsor should be contacting us in the morning no?

Oh yeah, I forget, do we know when the games start?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 12, 2011)

*Into Day 51*

Nethezar snickers.  "Probably no rules against betting in favor of your own group.  But if you bet against yourselves and then happen to fall on your face during the match..."

It soon becomes apparent that even the night owls are heading to their homes for sleep, and the trio finds themselves, with all due courtesy, being ushered out of the last taproom.

After another night's rest, the trio meets for breakfast.  As they are finishing, one of the staff advises them that they have a pair of visitors.



As the trio approaches the pair in the lobby, the woman quickly steps forward.

"Kushnak, Erdolliel, and Nethezar, I presume," she says in a bubbly and friendly tone.  "I am Celeste, a good friend of Eligos."

"And I'm Ekaym Smallcask.  While I've never met Eligos, I am a good friend of Celeste," the man adds in a overly-loud and flamboyant tone.  While Celeste appears to have little on her other than traveling gear, the trio notes that Ekaym has, aside from his more refined clothing and polished boots, a well-cared-for lute strong across his shoulder.

"Is it true that you still seek entrance into the Champion's Games?" Celeste asks.
[sblock=OOC]The Games are scheduled to begin on what would be Day 54.  I'm presuming that any other strategy planning goo might be easiest done via chat or something else.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 22, 2011)

Erdolliel sizes Celeste up before answering.  "Indeed we are.  We thought it would be a good opportunity to fill our purses some while gaining a small amount of prestige.  Which of you might be our benefactor for entering the games?"[sblock=oc]Umm...  How might I guess what 'skills' she might have?  Spot check for weapons? (+14) Sense Motive? (+0) She's not bluffing though...  Int Check? (+4)  Basically I'm trying to find out what Celeste's class might be, or any additional info that Erdolliel might be able to figure out at an astute glance.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I dunno...  You actually don't see any weapons or armament on her, though you also don't see, for example, a holy symbol or spell component pouch.  I don't know how you would discern anything else, other than that she could be any number of things, but only if she is simply not equipped at the moment.[/sblock]

"Whatever your reasons, they are your own.  I trust Eligos, and the sage recommends you highly.  That is good enough for me," Celeste begins, with an almost conspiratorial wink to the trio.

Ekaym cuts her off.  "And I just happened to acquire a manager's license in a game of chance, but I have no fighters.  Frankly, managing a group of successful gladiators is a fantastic way to both make a lot of coin and meet a lot of women!"

Nethezar shares a look with Erdolliel and Kushnak and shrugs his shoulders.
[sblock=OOC]Neither Kushnak nor Erdolliel sense anything odd about them.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 27, 2011)

"Har! Agreed!"  Erdolliel chortles a little too merrily.  "So, what do we need to do before the games begin then? And just what does 'managing' entail?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 3, 2011)

"We...ah... appreciate the graciousness of your support." Kushnak says awkwardly, his eye flitting between the 2 newcomers.

"We require details on the inter-workings of the event.  What rules exist for combat. What assurances that they be followed and the like.  We, like you Miss, trust Eligos greatly and have no doubt that whatever 'managing' there is to be done, you will fulfill the duty entirely.  Our talents and abilities are at your disposal."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ekaym smiles as Erdolliel and Kushnak express their interest.  "Marvelous!  Tell you what, I'll buy the three of you something to eat, and we can discuss all of the details."

Celeste gives a brief nod.  "While I don't mean to be rude, I'll be taking my leave of you all.  I have my own business to see to, and I was really only here as a go-between for Ekaym.  I'm sure everything will work out splendidly."

Unless the trio interrupts Celeste, she takes her leave.

"Not to be ungrateful, but we just had our breakfast, Mr. Smallcask," Nethezar mentions as Ekaym readies to lead the trio out.

"Well," Ekaym responds, without seeming the least taken aback, "we will have to start right into wine, spirits, or ale, won't we?  I know an excellent place."

Soon enough, Ekaym has the trio following him to a private dining room at an excellent brew house.  Ekaym appears to spare no expense in attempting to win you over.

Ekaym reiterates much of what the trio heard the night before about the games but adds some detail:
While gladiators CAN be killed, participants can surrender (either individually, or as an entire team) by dropping weapons, kneeling, and raising both hands in the air.  Anyone attacking a surrendering foe is immediately disqualified from the entire games (and would face criminal sanctions for assault or murder), and anyone giving a fake surrender (i.e. surrendering and then attacking a foe) is also immediately disqualified.
Gladiators can fly or levitate, but only up to 40 feet off the ground.  Going higher results in disqualification.  Burrowing into the ground is not allowed.
Matches continue until death or surrender of all opposing teams.
Gladiators do not keep the spoils of victory, which also means that you don't lose your equipment if you lose.
Tactics that endanger the spectators are forbidden and result in disqualification.  This is judged on an ad hoc basis.
If an individual is disqualified, he must immediately move to the edge of the battlefield and take no further part.  Failure to comply results in the entire team being disqualified.
Ekaym also advises that the formalities technically begin with the "Free Dinner", which begins at 5:00 p.m. three days from now (Day 54).  All entrants must be present no later than 6:00 p.m.  "The Free Dinner is quite the feast.  More importantly, it is the first chance for the gladiators to meat each other and size each other up.  It's also a chance for the richest nobility to meet the gladiators, so that they can assess them and make appropriate wagers."

Ekayam notes that after the Free Dinner, the gladiators escorted to the Coenoby below the area, which essentially becomes the gladiators' home for the contest.  While a manager, in this case, Ekayam, can meet with his team every-other day (often to bring healing supplies or other needed goods), a team otherwise is confined to the Coenoby except when fighting.

"And to top it all off, assuming you win, the total payout is around 40,000 gold.  All I'm requesting, for the use of my license, is half of whatever the team takes."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 7, 2011)

After finishing a tankard and wiping her mouth on the back of her hand, Erdolliel smiles. "Thank you for the information and the mugs Ekayam.  I'm sure this will be a most beneficial partnership. Are there any runner-up awards?"[sblock=oc]So, we should probably spend the next 3 days making sure we got everything we want/need.  Unfortunately, this means we will probably take a good 6 months real time to get it lined up 

So... Any requests?  We might actually be mostly good to go.  Scrolls we want to buy?  Glitterdust?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 19, 2011)

Kushnak mulls the rules for a moment before responding.

"How many battles will we engage in per day?  Is there a restriction? Will we know in advance?"

"And what of dimensional travel? Or expulsion?  Summoning of additional fighters?  What about permanent changes to a foe?  Blinding them for instance? Or cursing them?  Are there limitations or prohibitions to possesing opponents magically? Or divining strategy and plans of others while battles are not underway?" 


[sblock=oc]

For the preparing, we have almost no money now.  (oops)  I think glitter dust is probably a good idea.  Depending on the # of fights per day, we might need to get other stuff too.

I'd suggest trying for a couple Detect X spells during the meet and greet too.  I'd like to know who's what anyway.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 21, 2011)

After Kushnak weighs in, Erdolliel adds another question.  "And what of skill?  Will we be facing warriors of a similar skill as us?  I'd hate to accidentally remove the spleen of some kid that just doesn't know enough to flinch."[sblock=oc]Who needs money anyway?   Erdolliel can craft glitterdust and maybe some other useful spells too.  She know has permanent detect magic too.  If we want to be detecting evil or stuff though, we'll need to stock up.

Does anyone have anything useful in their random crap piles?  Erdolliel has a couple protection from evil potions laying around and scrolls of darkvision and fireball.  and a scroll of comprehend languages which is worth it's resale now that she's permanenced it and all.

Oh and the skill question is basically, "will I get us in trouble if I use Cloudkill and our opponents are level 3 or less?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 21, 2011)

Ekaym smiles as he is peppered with questions.  "Enthusiasm!  Excellent!"

He points at Erdolliel.  "The total payout of 40,000 is broken up into segments for each battle you win.  Winning the first battle nets 2,000.  The second nets 5,000.  Then 10.  Then 20.  Plus some trophies and such that are worth some gold.  So, while there aren't 'runner-up' awards, if you make it all the way to the end before losing, you'll still keep whatever you earned on the way."

Ekaym then turns to Kushnak.  "Only one battle per day, so you should expect your competition to really throw everything they've got at you.  And the restrictions I've already mentioned are the only ones.  So all those great things you mentioned... all allowed!  Though if you start trying to read other people's minds or something between battles, you can probably expect trouble from the other gladiators if you are caught.  But I already like how you are thinking!"

He then turns back to Erdolliel.  "People have to pay quite a bit to get the manager's license that lets them enter.  Kids with no business being there generally don't have the funds or the... ummm... stones... to take the risk.  Everyone knows that it is POSSIBLE to get killed.  As long as you don't 'accidentally' remove that spleen after a person has surrendered, you are fine."
[sblock=OOC]Glitterdust is one of Neth's bard spells, so he could cast it up to 4 times a day.  Although it is also the same level spell as blindness/deafness, shatter, and silence, which could all be really useful spells for arena battles.  He can make scrolls, too.

Neth doesn't have anything particularly useful in his "crap" pile.  8 acid flasks, one alchemist fire, one holy water.  That's basically it.

Also, if you guys have any input on spell selection and strategy stuff for Neth, I'll gladly hear it.  To the extent that arena battling would likely be more tactical than dungeon crawling, it would be cool for you guys to think up such tactics rather than me.  (Which isn't to say that I'd intentionally make Neth sit around with his thumb up his butt, but you know what I mean.)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 26, 2011)

"Very well.  I believe we have some planning to do. How should we contact you?"

[sblock=oc]
So then,  first off.  I'm done with not posting every day.  Priorities are teh suxor. 

As for the planning, things i think are good:

Scrolls for remove blindness. (crippling)  187.5 a pop to scribe(only neth?) 375 to buy.

Cure wands for recovery stuff.

We should pick a spell for my ring of counterspells. I like enervation maybe?
Sanctuary might be useful for Neth maybe
Dispel Magic, everyone who can prepare it should have one or 2 handy.
Something to take care of invisibility.  glitterdust is good, but if we have spots for invisibility purge, it is likely to be valuable
We can use silence to our advantage potentially.  Silence on an item, in a haversack maybe?

My plan, as always, is going to be 'be big, strong and decimating'  Regardless of the opponent, divine power and righteous might.  Flame strike, seering light, blindness for distance.

Crowd control stuff is always helpful.

Junk i have:
scrolls - Comp. Lang., Longstrider,Magic Weapon, Pro Evil, Chaos, sanct., LR,Remove Blind
potions - remove fear

Do we want to have any of the planning talk IC maybe?
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2011)

Once alone, Erdolliel starts to strategize. "Alright, I can easily keep a dispell magic in my mind and a glitterdust.  I doubt that the battles will go longer than 9 hours, so I will not be needing my extended mage armor, that leaves additional room for more scorching rays.  I can increase your size, Kushnak, to make more formidable as well.  In the arena, we shouldn't be working in close quarters."[sblock=oc]That's the basics for her[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 26, 2011)

"Size shouldn't be a problem.  I have the ability to do that myself."

"I will prepare a spell of restoration, in the unlikely event that one of us is significantly wounded in a way that our normal methods for healing are insufficient."

"There are several spells which could help make any of us more difficult to target on the battlefield. They may also assist us in a variety of situations."



[sblock=oc]
So, i want someone to make me a scroll of rage, and cast it on me using the extend rod right before the battle. 

Ultimately, i think the more you guys can control and chip away at them, the easier it's going to be for me to smash things.  Generally the same idea as always.

Also things which will help us/me:
Rage
Haste
Slow
Displacement
Mirror Image
Black Tentacles(could be KILLER with freedom of movement)
Stone skin(would be expensive, 650/shot to scribe or 800 to buy)
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Tentacles I got covered.   Also improved invisibility.  I will do a better post with spells I can handle in the morning.[/sblock][sblock=oc]Seriously?!  The first post i made last night shows up after I post again finally this morning?  sigh...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=oc]en hates me, this is my 3rd attempt to post

rage is cool, erd doesn't have, bard scroll is cheaper.  how do scrolls deal with concentration +1 round?

black tentatcles is in as is ice storm and greater invis

more later after meeting.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 28, 2011)

Erdolliel listens to the list of suggestions from Kushnak with a small frown.  "I can help with some of those, but we'd need to invest for many of them.  With our current finances, we can probably get a couple key scrolls, but we may need to wait until we win a round or two for additional tricks."[sblock=oc]stone skin would be expensive, and it is the same slot as black tentacles, ice storm (which I think those two are a good 1,2 punch right? the trick would probably only work once, but we could tentacle them first, then ice storm them as Kushnak moves in and then let him run around with freedom of movement.) and greater invis.

Mirror Image is same slot as scorching ray, glitterdust, and hypnotic pattern (which might be useless??) so buying a scroll might be worthwhile.

the rest are same slot as fireball, dispell magic, and fly.  So I'm open to suggestions.  are both ice storm and fireballs good or redundant?  a good opponent won't let us use them at all, but who knows how good the opponents will be  

I'm not sure how much crowd control we need or what forms either.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2011)

As you get to talking about strategy, Ekaym smiles and gets ready to leave.  "If you need me sometime before the Free Dinner, come ask for me here."  He hands the trio a note with the name of a bar and some basic directions.  "I'm not staying there, unless I find someone worth staying with," he adds a sly wink, "but I'll be around enough.  Oh, and make sure you aren't late to the dinner!"
[sblock=OOC]I think scrolls re: concentration for a duration time would work just as if the person had cast the spell normally.

Tactically, if Neth is casting a lot of spells (since he can't fight at all like either of you), he might become a quick target of enemies.  He's pretty squishy, so it might be good to figure out ways to keep him from dying.  Sanctuary is probably a really good idea.  I had forgotten about it.  Either that, or just kill the enemies even faster.

I'd, of course, never want to assume what the enemies will do, but it certainly makes sense to think that anyone who doesn't completely suck will try to avoid clumping together to get nailed by a fireball.  On the other hand, spells that virtually cripple a single person could be really effective against smaller groups of NPCs.

Neth might just open with his bard song and then let it last however long it can after that, on the hopes that you can defeat baddies quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 4, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will just have to get her sword sharp and her arrows nocked to protect Neth I guess...  Tactics sound pretty good to me, Erdolliel will probably only keep 1 fireball on hand for the opening salvo or if she gets lucky at some point.  We could probably show up with some of the long lasting spells already cast (like mage armor) and save us the time/trouble of casting them in the arena.  Maybe Erdolliel asked Ekyam about if that was legal before he left?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ekaym would have told you that, in general, ALL the groups will have long-lasting buffs in use before the battle starts.  And some shorter buffs (e.g. minute per level range) are used during the battle announcements (i.e. right after entering the arena, when the announcer introduces the fighting teams, the teams will be casting spells).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=TOSTHTSHOESHOI]Excellent start eh.  BLEHOHHHHAHTSOEITNSHOETN_TDON_OD[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]
Here's my recommendation for things we do:

Given Neth the Extend rod.

create rage scolls using the extend rod. create rage scrolls and use the extend rod to cast them on kushnak immediately before the battle

buy a scroll of stoneskin for kushnak, plan on winning and buying more. (i have a bag of holding we don't need currently, that we could sell to finance it if necessary)

make sure we have enough wands to limp through. (i have none)

high level strat:

Erd should focus on control and disrupting any casters. (additionally blowing anything up that seems appropriate.)

Nethezar should probably use sanctuary and dedicate himself to support and control as appropriate.

kush will fly be flying, aided, divine favored, raged, bears endurenced, righteous mighted, stoneskinned bringer of pain.  flamestrike and blindness available as appropriate. (3d6+17 dmg on  +25/+20 attacks)... So MUCH PAIN.

I'm not sure we need to craft anything other than maybe wants, so... what should we do for the next few days. :s 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







o3caudata said:


> kush will fly be flying, aided, divine favored, raged, bears endurenced, righteous mighted, stoneskinned bringer of pain.  flamestrike and blindness available as appropriate. (3d6+17 dmg on  +25/+20 attacks)... So MUCH PAIN.



Reminds me of when Eskard pretty much single-handedly cleared out the lizardfolk lair... except WORSE!

Neth still has 3 CLW wands with 50, 46, and 37 charges.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 14, 2011)

[sblock=oc]like the plan, Erd can do crowd control and caster disruption while flying and invisible.  crowd control will look like cloudkilling tentacles of icestorm and fireballs mainly, with disruption taking the shape of scorching rays of backstabbing doom.  or something. 

Does Kush want to be a LARGE flying, aided, divine favored, raged, bears endurenced, righteous mighted, stoneskinned bringer of pain?[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]You'd think I'd remember the answer from when O3 gave it last time... gonna exchange enlarge for more MM probably.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 18, 2011)

[sblock=stranded]

4th attempt to post. fyi, chrome+windows+enworld will flat out LIE to you apparently.

ALSO. ONCALL. 

ALSO. BAM.
[/sblock]
[sblock=oc]
Ok, i think those wands will get us through the first fight at least, maybe more.

Unless there are objections, i'll sell the bag of holding and buy a stoneskin scroll. It'll need to be arcane, since it's cheaper.

That leaves us with ~1800 gold for anything else.

Rage is lvl 2 for bards, so it probably makes sense for Neth to prep/buy it for me.

Not sure if there were plans for haste, but that is also killer awesome for anyone foolish enough to let kushnak full attack.

At somepoint we'll have to stop making suggestions and just move ahead right. 



[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Neth can't prepare rage, 'cause he doesn't know it.  (Might be a good thing for him to pick up the next time he gets to learn a new 2nd level spell... Which won't be until level 17...)  But if we want to buy scrolls, he'll certainly cast it on Kushnak.

Haste, crushing despair, and glibness are Neth's 3rd level bard spells, of which he can cast 3 per day.  Glibness won't be of use in the arena, and I'd guess that haste will help more than crushing despair.  (Though Neth might as well use both.)  So, unless a battle lasts a long time, Neth probably has haste covered.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 20, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Erd could get rage, it would edge out either a fireball, fly, or dispell magic, and I think that having to concentrate might limit her usefulness in crowd control, so maybe scrolls would be best.  Let me know if either of you disagree.  I suppose 9 rounds of Rage might be enough for many of the battles, if we're lucky, which we probably won't be. 

Erd can totally cast stoneskin when needed.

Did anything ever happen with getting Goeken into this?

Ready to move forward, although I'm on the East coast for the next week.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2011)

[sblock=oc]No worries, I am back from the east coast, feel free to continue the conversation any time. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 2, 2011)

[sblock=moving on]Alright, seems like we're just waiting on something or another.  So I went ahead and sold the bag of holding (O3 be sure and mark that off) and bought a scroll of stoneskin and one of bardic rage (  ) That leave us with 1641 left, unless I calculated the scroll wrong, I just charged us what a 2nd level scroll would cost.

Erd will spend the next couple days learning stoneskin.  What are y'all doing?[/sblock]
[sblock=wait...]I'm assuming that having stoneskin is more important than having ice storm, black tentacles, and improved invisibility.  Although I'm not certain, I think that replacing Ice Storm would be the way to go.  Could someone advise me if 1) it's NOT more important than those, and 2) she should replace a different one.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I'm cool if erd want's to learn stoneskin, but i'm not sure that it's worth her losing a spell to cast it for the battles.  I'm not entirely sure though.  I guess i'll leave it up to you. (we'll need more diamond dust if you're going to use the scroll though)

As for things to do until fight, i don't have anything functionally necessary i don't think.  We can wander around and get in bar fights or whatever scheme's Di has as soon as he's ready i think.

As for the fight orchestration:

haste(Neth), rage(neth), and righteous might(kush) are the 1 rd/lvl spells that will be the earliest to leave us.  Kush will cast righteous might as soon as it's appropriate.  Haste, while it technically can help everyone, mostly helps Kush.  I'd say we should have Neth use the rod on it, right before casting rage and then 'releasing' concentration once the fight gets rocking.

Since stoneskin can be cast 'ahead of time' relatively safely, since it's 10 min/lvl, erd should be able to come out of the box 'swinging', unless they're idiotically clustered(in which case you should tentacles them) i think a 'normal' fight will be fine.

Kush will focus on mages then least mobile people so plan on running away from their fast guys.

So.... yeah.

Other things?

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Sounds great, lets stick to stoneskin scroll for now.  So we're now open for all the bar fights we can manage in 5 days right?

Erd is planning on hitting whoever gets close enough with a scorching ray or 3.  Maybe even while not being seen.  Unless they are dumb and cluster, then it's tentacles all the way.

I was thinking she'd be flying too.  Any reason that sounds like a bad idea?

Let's roll   [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Finishing Day 51 to Evening Day 54*

After Ekaym takes his leave, the trio discusses strategy and plans for the next couple days.

Fortunately, aside from the routine of shopping and getting supplies, the trio has plenty of time to relax.  While making shopping trips, it is apparent that the entire Free City is getting excited for the Champion's Games.  The only noteworthy contact is a letter sent to the hotel from Ekaym on the day of the Free Dinner:

_Doors open at 5:00, and we must be inside by 6:00.  I'll meet you just before 5:00 in the lobby of your lodgings.  You will need my manager's license to get into the dinner, so we might as well walk there together.  Oh, and you'll need to both pick a designated leader of your merry band and have a name for the group.  Think of something creative! - Ekaym_

As promised, Ekaym shows up ready to escort you.  He seems like a bundle of excited and nervous energy.  He makes small talk as you make way to the area, asking about your past adventures and showing genuine interest in your endeavors.

As you approach the arena in the northern part of the Free City, Ekaym explains that Loris Raknian purchased many of the buildings surrounding the structure and funded the renovation of the entire area, including his personal residence, which is practically a palace connected to the north side.  He also tells you that the Free Dinner is likely to have over 200 guests, and half again as many servants, cooks, musicians, and other entertainers.

"Aside from gladiators and their managers, the guests will almost all be rich nobility, hoping to meet the gladiators and assess their abilities so they can make good wagers."  He gives a wink as he continues.  "Of course, since they are nothing but nobles, they don't know anything about _real_ talent.  If you happen to feed some of them... misinformation... you could change the betting odds on your group."

Once you reach the area, you see two lines: one for the guests with the invitations; the other, a shorter line for the gladiators.  Guards watch the entire area.  At the front of the guest line, guards check the authenticity of invitations.  At the front of the gladiator line, a robed man stands behind a clerk, who investigates the manager's licenses.

Ekaym makes sure that the trio signs their names to his license.  As he signs it, it looks almost as if Nethezar was about to scribe a name other than his own.

"Now, which one of you is the leader?  And please, tell me you thought of a good name."




[sblock=OOC]When the battles actually start, I'll use a large grid.  This map is for some general perspective.

Also, let me know if there are any other specifics you wanted to do during this downtime (or if there was anything you'd wanted Neth to do like crafting).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 9, 2011)

Erdolliel scans the note before muttering.  "He bloody well could have told us we needed a name 5 days ago..."  She then goesto the common room to do a little research.  [sblock=oc]I say Kushnak is the team leader, and that Erdolliel will quickly try to Gather Information (+0) about what some of the other groups' names are between when the note is sent and when Ekaym shows up in the lobby.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Here are some:
Varmint Patrol
The Unhumans
Chuka's Ravens
Drunken Devilry
Teeth of Kord
Sapphire Guard (did they steal that from OOTS?)
You learn the the least imaginative name is actually that of the returning champion group: Auric's Warband, named after its leader, Auric.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=excuses]
New job.
On-call.(again)
Busy season.
[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]
I like the idea of something completely not relevant.

Maybe: The Sword of Ka'lal or  Ent's Messenger's

Basically, nothing that has any meaning.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 18, 2011)

After mulling over the options a little, Erdolliel tells the others, "Let's name our band "The Iron Salamanders" in the Elvish tongue it would be "Anga Lachalevain" or near enough anyway."[sblock=][/sblock][sblock=x2]My puter didn't show me o3's post before I tried to send this, but I think it still might fit his criteria...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 20, 2011)

After giving Ekaym a name and picking a leader for the group [ahem], the group moves forward.  The clerk examines Ekaym's manager's license with a magnifying lens, nods, and then records all the names in a book.  After nodding approvingly, the clerk waves over a cute young woman in servant's clothing, who politely directs the group inside the arena.

Numerous long tables are arrayed under the open sky on the arena battleground.  They form a circle around a wooden stage in the center .  At least for the time, various musicians perform on the stage and the entire area is littered with flowers, ribbons, and colorful pennants.  Two great bonfires burn on the north side of the arena, and perhaps a hundred or more cooks, scullions, and waiters are busy working on the food.

As soon as the trio reaches their table, servants provide drinks and delicious hors d'oeuvres.  Ekaym quickly latches onto a goblet of wine and gives a small toast to the trio's success.  The arena will soon be full, and it would be expected that the festivities would begin in earnest soon.
[sblock=OOC]I thought I'd pause so you could chit chat or anything else before I plunge ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 3, 2012)

Erdolliel returns the toast and then looks around at the other tables and competitors.   "So, this is designed to check out the competition eh?  Ekyam, can you give us a primer on which group is which here?  Then we will be better able to mingle as needed."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 9, 2012)

[sblock=oc]
Lets see if we can get this rocking on a real schedule again!
[/sblock]

Kushnak takes in the people currently here before addressing the group.  "Remember, We wish to be unremarkable in our presence here.  Any extra attention could be our undoing.  I'd prefer to not take a knife in the back while we sleep."

Turning to Ekyam, "Any background you can give will be valuable as we attempt to negotiate our rank here."

[sblock=oc]
Basically, i want to get all the teams and their relative importance based on Ekyam's and our own perceptions.  Priority placed on the previous winners and the first group we'll fight. (assuming we now that)
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2012)

"I'll drink to that"  Erdolliel says.[sblock=oc]As usual, o3 spelled out what I was looking for much better than I myself did...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2012)

Nethezar mumbles incoherently, with apparent anger or distaste, into his mug after Kushnak keeping a low profile.  Ekaym informs the trio that, unfortunately, the matches for tomorrow won't be posted until tomorrow morning, so there is little chance to specifically scout out your first competition at the dinner tonight.  "Of course, Auric's Warband will be the group to beat, I'm sure, since Auric is the reigning champion."

Just after all of the gladiators and guests have found their tables and received a drink, a man who can only be Loris Raknian enters the area with a retinue.  The man is tall, and well-muscled for a man in his fifties.  Raknian gives only a short few pleasantries, largely empty words, but the assembled crowd greets him with thunderous applause.

Before Raknian takes his table, placed prominently between the central bonfire and the stage, he presents Auric, the current holder of the Champion's Belt, and Khellek, Auric's teammate.  Auric is met with even greater applause than Raknian.

Raknian then turns the show over to a man he introduces as Talabir Welik, the tournament's referee.  The trio recognizes Welik as the robed man who stood behind the clerk that checked Ekaym's manager's license.  Welik goes through the entire tournament's rules in detail.

When the referee sits back down, Raknian leaps upon the stage with a full glass.  Raising his glass, he declares that all the gladiators are "Champions of the Free City."  To great applause, Raknian downs his glass with the toast, and the crowd joins him.  As Raknian leaps back down from the stage, he signals for the Free Dinner to begin.

In short order, bards and performers take over the stage while servants begin bringing out the full meal.

"Let us first eat, at least some, and then we can begin sizing up the competition," Ekaym offers.





[sblock=OOC]I added the pictures.  In the second one, Auric is the guy that doesn't look like a wizard.  The gal... well, maybe you'll meet her later.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 13, 2012)

As Erdolliel begins to eat, she looks the warband over.  "It looks like we have even odds as far as numbers go for Auric's group.  I must say that we would win in a beauty contest even" she says with a twinkle in her eye.  "Kushnak and I are probably a fair match for Auric and the lady, but Nethezar you are MUCH better looking than their robed fellow."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was unclear.  The lady is in the picture because she happens to be in the picture and I didn't take the trouble to cut her out.  You might meet her later.  She is not present with Auric and Khellek at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 19, 2012)

"A meal won't be the worst thing..."

"I doubt this Rankin more now that i see what respect he commands from these people.  We should take care to remain outside his attention as much as possible."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 19, 2012)

The group eats some, but Ekaym quickly leaves to begin some "public relations" work with the nobles.  He mentions that, when the nobles place their wagers, they want to know some information about the combatants, so he will be fielding questions about your skills.

Soon, most all the attendants have left their food (or simply picked up a plate to carry with them) as everyone, noble and gladiator alike, mix together.

The trio soon enough learns that there are a total of 24 teams, and it is practically impossible to get a decent feel for the abilities covered by all the teams.  Some of them are almost obviously out of their league, but a least a couple of the groups seem to be formidable.  Some of magic-users, some brute warriors, some archers, and most groups have some healer.  Aside from Auric's Warband, the trio learns that the favored groups (based upon reputation, at least) are a pair of dwarven warriors called Pitch Blade and group of four seasoned sorcerers called Draconic Blood.

After some initial mingling, Nethezar pulls Kushnak and Erdolliel aside.  "I don't know whether he knows what we know, or if he knows whether we know, but..."  The scholar shakes his head.  "Yes, I know that didn't make any sense.  In any case, you might not have noticed, but Raknian clearly knows who we are.  He's been keeping an eye on us, while trying to not look like he's keeping an eye on us."
[sblock=OOC]There are some things you all could do, if you are interested.  You could try to find people to make some wagers, on yourselves or others.  You could also speak to the nobles to attempt to change their opinions of your likelihood of success, which would change the odds placed on wagers involving your group.  (If they think you guys suck, payouts would be larger if you win.)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2012)

After eating her fill, Erdolliel wanders the crowds trying to glean some more information.  She takes particular care to talk to some of the bookies first.[sblock=oc]For some reason I remember wanting to wait for o3 to post, but I can't recall why anymore.  Anyway(s) now that our traveling is done, let's get this ball rollin' again eh?

Erdolliel tries to gather information (+0), and also makes a point to talk to the bookies indiscreetly asking them what the odds are against the Iron Salamanders  as well as a few other groups (including the warband).  Aka she without being really obvious about it, she'll talk quite openly about not knowing how to wager, she doesn't care at all if anyone overhears her.  If we could get a rundown on how wagering works, that'd be keen.

Oh, and Spot check on Raknain 1 minute after Nethezar tells us, and from time to time throughout the night (+14).

That should be enough for now, maybe peruse nobles later depending on results.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 27, 2012)

Kushnak shakes his head and looks to the floor, careful to keep his back to to Raknain.  "There's little we can do here to help ourselves with regards to him."

"Lets see about bolstering our odds of making some money and getting as much info as we can.  Ask questions about tactics of other groups, and feel free to lie about ours."

[sblock=oc]

Lying about how we'll behave is fun and will almost certainly help our cause. 

Lets bet, or plan to bet, all our money if we can find good odds. 

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=oc]Has anyone else been having chronic issues with quick reply? It has been saying that I have to reload my window whenever I post for months now, all 4 posts worth...  Wait... does anyone else even USE quick reply???[/sblock]Erdolliel chuckles "Stabbing I can do, lying... well I'll still try.  At least if anyone sees through my lies they still won't know what our tactics are.[sblock=oc]Add lying (bluff +0) into my previously stated plan.
Agreed on betting.  Maybe though we should spread some of our money out across the different levels in the tourney.  That way if something happens that prevents the games from finishing, we don't lose everything.  AKA put most of our money on winning, but put a little on reaching round 2 then round 3 etc etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]If you guys want to wait, I plan to post more.  I just realized that I've already been gone for over an hour, and I should get back to work.

I never use quick reply.  I know there was something I didn't like about it, but I don't remember what it was.[/sblock]
Nethezar grins.  "I'll leave the stabbing to you, if you leave the lying to me."  In short order, the scholar begins spreading tales of your most awesome adventures fighting kobolds ("They're dragonkin, you know!") and a fearsome battle against a pack of wererats ("They MUST have been wererats, because... because normal rats aren't THAT big, are they?").  It seems almost too easy to convince the nobles that you are literally the very worst group in the lot.

With that done, Erdolliel manages to find a few bookies willing to, in their minds, steal your money on a hopeless wager.
[sblock=OOC]Your bluffing is enough to make the odds (for the first round) 10 to 1 against you winning.  (For comparison, you learn that the odds for Auric's Warband are 1 to 10.)  Your odds will then change as you progress through the competition (i.e. assuming that you win, your payouts will go down, and there's really nothing you can do about it anymore).

You find 4 bookies who are each able to handle a wager of up to 250 gold.  Assuming that you win your first fight, you can either (a) ask Ekaym to cash you out, or (b) continue to let a wager of up to 250 ride.  (None of the bookies can finance wagers of more than 250, so they can't let your whole amount ride.  Mostly, this is because I realized that you guys would have the potential of winning WAY too much gold... like several hundred thousand gold.)  Bottom line, you could toss a total of 1,000 gold out there; if you win, you'll get 10,000 back (this time), of which you could re-bet 1,000 on the next fight.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=oc]10,000 is pretty good.  If the group we are up against aren't so good, we could try to just barely win and keep our odds favorable. That might be a little too tricky to manage though...

I'll wait to see the rest before posting more.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2012)

Once the wagers are completed, and there seems little left to do but mingle, a beautiful elven woman, dressed in stunning soirée attire, approaches the trio with a grin on her face and (presumably) business on her mind.
[sblock=OOC]She's the elf from the picture I posted earlier.  And why would a D&D adventure use a French word to describe evening wear, instead of saying "evening wear"?[/sblock][sblock=Ti]Seeing the elf woman, a jarring memory still in Erdolliel's mind.  She suddenly realizes that this elf, Auric, and Khellek were the three people she "saw" in her "vision" of Diamond Lake before she was resurrected.[/sblock]"You must be the Iron Salamanders, though the name doesn't seem to fit," the elf playfully banters.  "My name is Tirra, and I was wondering if I might have a moment of your time."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 1, 2012)

Erdolliel smiles "Well met Tirra, we are indeed the Iron Salamanders and let me tell you, we are looking forward to the games tomorrow.  Will you be competing?  she asks, "Ah!  but where are my manners, it was YOU who wanted a moment of OUR time. How can we help you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 3, 2012)

Tirra shakes her head and chuckles.  "Brawling with gladiators is bad for... business.  Business is why I'm here.

"It is getting a bit late, so I'm going to dive right in.  I know that you've managed to convince the nobles that betting against you is a sure thing.  Now, don't worry.  I'm not going to convince anyone otherwise.  But the _Guild_ knows that you are much better than that.  The Master Thief, in fact, thinks that you three have the best chance of making it to the final bout and dethroning Auric.  In the final round, the Thieves' Guild has managed to negotiate substantial bidding odds for bids against Auric's Warband.

"Here's where you come in, the Guild will finance a substantial wager in your favor against Auric's Warband in the final fight.  But the Guild needs to know that you are truly serious, that you aren't going to throw the match.  If you give us 2,500 gold, we will back you.  If you win, will give you 7,500 back, plus the Guild's gratitude.

"I know you've managed to get a better return than three to one for the first match, but your odds will even out once the people see you in action."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 7, 2012)

Erdolliel quickly wipes the smile off her face when Tirra starts to negotiate business.  "So, three to one?  I suppose we have to agree now or the offer will lapse?"  She waits for confirmation

"On the day of the final match, will you be in the warband working against them?  Or do you only keep Auric's company outside of the competition?

"We are serious about this competition, but we would like to know that the Guild won't just be stabbing us in the back while promising a sizable wager."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 12, 2012)

Tirra nods.  "I can only keep the offer open until the end of dinner.  The odds will change as soon as you've had your first battle."

In response to Erdolliel second inquiry, Tirra appears overtly offended.  "Look, I told you that I don't play gladiator.  I meant it.  So, no, I won't be in the warband for the final match.  And... If you meant something when you insinuated that I keep Auric's 'company'...  Well, I don't.  Not that it's any of your business."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 12, 2012)

[sblock=oc]
I wonder about this.  You'd think that the it'd be relatively easy to get 3:1 odds on a 'we'll win everything' bet when you're not the established leader.  Like horse racing or something.  We don't need to digress too much, but i'd at least like to ask what the going odds are for us to win it all.  (maybe people won't take bets like that or something weird)

Anyway, we don't actually have 2500 gold liquid afaik.  Not sure we're earmarking any of the money we do have for other bets we've already made.  But yeah.

[/sblock]

Kushnak shakes his head.  "So you bet our money with someone else?  I wonder what the going odds are for us to win it all."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 13, 2012)

Erdolliel snorts at Tirra's response.  "No insinuations from here, Tirra.  And I wouldn't particularly care either way, we just need to make sure we aren't being duped before entering into a bargain.  I can't say that most guild members have a... stellar... reputation.

"As you say though. Business is business."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I have to admit, had I considered this more critically, I'd probably have decided that the entire betting scheme they devised should be rewritten.  I don't want to 'hide the ball' and I don't want to spend more time on this than it deserves.

Aside from Tirra's 'offer,' no bookies take bets on anything except the next day's bouts.  Why?  I dunno.  They wrote it that way.  I think that was, partly at least, to stop the PCs from getting filthy rich if you were able to bet on the whole thing.  (If you could bet on the whole thing now, without having the odds adjust as you win, you guys could potentially clear WAY more cash than would be reasonable.)

Depending upon how well you guys perform (including winning bouts, but also things like landing critical hits) a fictional "rank" will go up.  As your rank goes up, the suspected odds of you winning increase, and wagers in your favor become less profitable.  It is possible (though not VERY likely) that, if you make it to the final bout, payouts on bets for you to win could be as crappy as 1:10.

As noted, in considering this more, it probably doesn't make a great deal of sense, but I don't know that I want to take the effort to fix it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 18, 2012)

"We'll be in touch before the night is over my lady." Erdolliel comments as she leaves with the others to discuss the options.  

Once away, she lovers her voice.  "Our odds will likely hold better than 3:1 for at least another round, however, there MAY be advantages to playing nice with the guild in town.

"Maybe Ekyam could be convinced to front them the money, eh Nethezar?"[sblock=oc]I tried going back and seeing how many rounds there are, but failed.  Single elimination would give us 5 or 6 rounds, but I con't remember if it's single e either.  Could we get another primer about how the tourney works?  Sorry.  Either way, I gather that we'd be able to do better than 3:1 for at least another round or two.  

However, it might not be a bad idea to make a deal with the local thieves' guild in case we need them in the future.  Is convincing Ekyam to front the loan for us a possibility?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 19, 2012)

Nethezar shrugs.  "Maybe.  He did say, though, that those manager licenses are expensive.  He might not have the coin.  Or he might need some collateral.  Oh, not because he doesn't trust us, but so that he has something in case we don't actually win."[sblock=OOC]As requested, here's another primer.  Really, I just copied and pasted from prior posts.  I don't THINK I missed anything.

There are 24 Teams

	•	There are typically two-dozen teams of adventurers/warbands/etc. that enter the games; they typically having varying talents (magic, ranged, melee all allowed), and some vary in size from merely two fighters to five or more
	•	Over a period of five days, those two-dozen will be whittled down by single-elimination contests with the other groups; early battles typically involve multiple teams where only the last team standing advances; later battles are one team against another
	•	Only one battle occurs for each team each day
	•	While battles can be lethal, competitors can always surrender
	•	The spectators you meet know there are rules about flying, though they don't know the specifics
	•	While gladiators CAN be killed, participants can surrender (either individually, or as an entire team) by dropping weapons, kneeling, and raising both hands in the air. Anyone attacking a surrendering foe is immediately disqualified from the entire games (and would face criminal sanctions for assault or murder), and anyone giving a fake surrender (i.e. surrendering and then attacking a foe) is also immediately disqualified.
	•	Gladiators can fly or levitate, but only up to 40 feet off the ground. Going higher results in disqualification. Burrowing into the ground is not allowed.
	•	Matches continue until death or surrender of all opposing teams. Gladiators do not keep the spoils of victory, which also means that you don't lose your equipment if you lose.
	•	Tactics that endanger the spectators are forbidden and result in disqualification. This is judged on an ad hoc basis.
	•	If an individual is disqualified, he must immediately move to the edge of the battlefield and take no further part. Failure to comply results in the entire team being disqualified.
The total payout of 40,000 is broken up into segments for each battle you win. Winning the first battle nets 2,000. The second nets 5,000. Then 10. Then 20. Plus some trophies and such that are worth some gold. So, while there aren't 'runner-up' awards, if you make it all the way to the end before losing, you'll still keep whatever you earned on the way.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2012)

"That's right...  Maybe we can promise him our first round winnings and something in case we lose as collateral.  I'd offer my sword perhaps, primarily because I don't think we'll lose."[sblock=oc]After the wagers, we have 641.5 liquid and the sword is worth 2315.  So we could potentially hit up Ekyam for 2000 and then pay him back after the match.  I suppose he'd want to hold the collateral during the match huh?  I'm all for seeing if Nethezar can convince him that we'll just give it to him if we lose.  If not, Erd will probably be avoiding close combat at all costs so we might be fine giving it over to him anyway.  I feel like she has a better backup option than Nethezar does (as he'll also be avoiding close quarters.)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 11, 2012)

"I can provide collateral equipment as well."

[sblock=oc]OHHAI GUYS!

I've re-reread the summaries and am mostly up to speed i think.

Re: the betting money thing.  If we can use equipment as collateral, we might as well take that avenue.   Tirra mentioned we managed to negotiate better odds for the 1st round, which leads me to believe we should find those people and bet as much as they're willing to back and then dump the 2000 on Tirra.

I specifically have a mithral shirt that i won't need as well as a haversack we could do without for a few days i think.  That should get us ~3000 ish if it works that way.

Glad to be back.  
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 11, 2012)

Erdolliel shrugs as she considers the situation some more.  "Well Nethezar, I think we can all agree that if Kushnak or I go and ask Ekyam we're far more likely to fail than if you give it a go.  I'd say hit him up for Kushnak's collateral first and then use mine as a last ditch effort.  And if we can keep the goods in our hands and turn it over if we lose, all the better."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Have to remember how this works...

Also, some reminders:
Re: the "normal" wagers:
You find 4 bookies who are each able to handle a wager of up to 250 gold. Assuming that you win your first fight, you can either (a) ask Ekaym to cash you out, or (b) continue to let a wager of up to 250 ride. (None of the bookies can finance wagers of more than 250, so they can't let your whole amount ride. Mostly, this is because I realized that you guys would have the potential of winning WAY too much gold... like several hundred thousand gold.) Bottom line, you could toss a total of 1,000 gold out there; if you win, you'll get 10,000 back (this time), of which you could re-bet 1,000 on the next fight. 

These "normal" wagers only go on a bout-to-bout basis.  Depending upon how well you guys perform (including winning bouts, but also things like landing critical hits) your fictional "rank" will go up. As your rank goes up, the suspected odds of you winning increase, and wagers in your favor become less profitable. It is possible (though not VERY likely) that, if you make it to the final bout, payouts on bets for you to win could be as crappy as 1:10.

Re: Tirra's offer:
You can give Tirra 2,500, and if you win the whole thing, the guild will give you 7,500 and the guild's "gratitude."

I THINK that Ti figured out that you have 641.5 on hand AFTER you through the max 1,000 at the "normal" bookies.  Right?  So then you'd only need to get just under 2,000 in collateral to cover Tirra's offer.[/sblock]
Nethezar nods.  "I'll talk to him.  You'd best just let me work."  The scholar wanders away, apparently aimlessly, but he comes back in short order.

"He's pretty strapped, but he's sure that we can win at least one bought.  With the winnings we can make on the initial bets, he knows we can pay him back right away.  So he'll front the money.  He doesn't need anything now but... well, if we don't win the first round, he wants both the sword and the mithral shirt.  That's the deal."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2012)

"Both?!  That greedy, bug bear buggering, little..." Erdolliel's mutters become a muffled and suppressed scream of frustration.  After which, she seems much more in command of her temper.  "Yikes.  Well, I guess I need to wean myself off of my melee crutches if I'm going to not be wearing armor anymore anyway.  And if we end up sucking wind that badly on the first bout, we'll likely be needing to switch professions anyway.

"Let's go tell Tirra."  With that she heads towards the beverage table before non-chalantly finding the guild's representative.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 12, 2012)

"Melee crutches, hah" Kushnak guffaws. 


"Let's be done with this." Kushnak says, standing and looking for Tirra. 

[sblock=oc]. Sounds good (and arbitrary but fair) to me. 

Also, posting from the iPad is hard[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]So... it's working again?[/sblock]The trio easily find Tirra.  While the elf has quite a ring of admirers around her, once her eye catches the trio, she politely, but quickly, extracts herself.

While the elf's smile stays on her lips, the flash in her eye tells you she's all business.

"You've decided, then?"

In short order, the arrangements are made, and Ekaym provides the actual funds.  With the remaining cash on hand, the trio finds the bookies they met before and takes advantage of the group's currently-poor chances of success.

The night wears on with more meandering, and food, and drink.  The evening's festivities top with an impressive dance around the central bonfire in the arena, with the lithe dancers seeming as shadows moving in front of the flames.  As the drum beat accelerates, the dancing almost literally bursts as impressive explosions and arcs of fire and lightning burst from the bonfire.

The drums, dancing, and explosions stop simultaneously, and for a beat, there is only silence.

Raknian's booming voice announces from the stage, *"The Champion's Games have begun!"*[sblock=OOC]This is your last chance to take care of any business before you get "quarantined" for the games.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 22, 2012)

[sblock=oc]looks like it is, although the message saying it might be touch and go hasn't been removed so who knows.[/sblock]As the night grinds on, Erdolliel tries to keep a surreptitious eye out to see if Raknian takes any interest in any of the other groups or if anyone else seems particular interested in Raknian or the three Salamanders.  "No sense getting gutted by another team unawares." she mumbles, mostly to herself.[sblock=oc]I think I was doing this before, but wanted to re-post it just to make sure we don't forget to keep an eye out.  Spot +14  Listen +14  Gather Information +0...  It probably wouldn't hurt to chat some groups up either but she definitely won't say anything suspicious!  Just keep an eye and ear out for anything unusual.

Oh and I also read back and re-checked our battle strategies.  Good reading, it goes back to page 4 or 5 or so.  Finally, I went and fixed my spellbook, so I should be ready to go for a battle now.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2012)

"We may play coy tonight, but after tomorrow we won't be able to act the lesser." Kushnak smiles nefariously before emptying his near full mug in 2 long gulps.  He burps wettly and settles into his chair with a suspicous smirk.

[sblock=oc]

I'm with Ti,  i'd like to listen/watch peop for anything that might help in the fights.

Spot 15/Listen 15/GI -2 (hahaha)

I also reread the tactics blocks.  Are we all square with what we want to happen?

For Kushnak:

Stoneskin(Erd) - sometime during 'announcements'
Aid(Kush) - sometime during the announcements
Fly(Kush) - sometime during the announcements
Bears Endurance(Kush) - Sometime during the announcements
Rage(Neth)+Extend - If he can wait until just before the battle we'll be good.

Once the battle is set kush will hit righteous might(or move closer to people) then righteous might.  This makes Kush large.  Which means reach.  Stoneskin will help protect him a LOT.

Other things.  DR from stoneskin doesn't stack with righteous might.  If dr completely stops an attack, any affects of that attack are also negated.  DR 

I'll leave divine power and divine favor for later, depending on the durability of the long-lifers as necessary.

Does it make more sense to you guys for him to start with the closest people?  or should he try to get at the ranged/casters first?

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2012)

[sblock=oc]For Erdolliel:

Stoneskin Kush (Erd) - sometime during 'announcements'
Fly (Erd) - sometime during the announcements
Greater Invisibility (Erd) - First round.
Haste?  I can't remember if we ever reached consensus on it except that it would be awesome if Kush got to full attack.  Neth was going to cast it.

Then she was planning on either crowd control with Tentacles and Ice Storms (if they are dumb) or fiery (why does the e move in that word??) dealies with her empower rod.

Kushnak should probably hit the close ranks first to help protect Nethezar.  Erdolliel can hit the casters with invisible empowered scorching rays.[/sblock][sblock=p.s.]I hate quick reply...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2012)

In the midst of the trio's investigation throughout the night, they learn little more than they already have, and certainly nothing of note.

After the final fireworks display and Raknian's announcement, Ekaym wishes you well, promises to see you soon, and takes his leave.  As the nobles and other spectators mill about and begin leaving, the gladiator teams are lead to the southwest portion of the area, where they are, team by team, lowered via a lift to the underbelly of the area.

Upon reaching the bottom, the trio is quickly herded through service hallways, past some circular stairways, and finally to a long stairway and hall leading down the the Coenoby.  The Coenoby seems quite comfortable, with smooth floors, good lighting, and warmth, and an underground stream feeds in fresh water.  With fresh air, murals on the walls, and the general comfort of the place, it seems like a marvel of underground architecture.

Along with the gladiator teams, there are numerous Arena Wardens on hand to keep the peace.  There are also numerous chefs and wait-staff to prepare meals, and the trio learns that an old human named Palemon Nodor, and barber and a surgeon, is on hand to deal with any perilous injuries if there is no magical healing on hand.  The larger room on the north end is the kitchen, which also can serve as an infirmary.

The Wardens sternly note that, because there are currently so many of you, they have to be very strict the first night.  They forbid you to leave the Coenoby proper.  The trio is given one of the rooms to share as a team.  While the area is extremely crowded once all the teams are present, in less then 24 hours, only one-sixth of the teams will still remain.






[sblock=OOC]The path you take starts at "A" at the bottom of the lift and ends at "D."

As for tactical goo, Neth has haste as a bard spell.  It is the only arena-useful third-level spell he has, so he can pop it three times a day.

Also, I have to relearn all the stuff.  My OS, GIMP, and imageshack have all changed since we stopped playing...  Sorry for the bad-looking maps.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 25, 2012)

Once in their room, Erdolliel quickly searches the room thoroughly for anything of note.  She then inspects the door to see if there is a functional lock on it.[sblock=oc]Search +18 OL +16[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 29, 2012)

Kushnak leaves Erdolliel to her searching and steps outside to survey the neighboring teams.

"We'll want to keep a watch tonight.  I will take our first round."

[sblock=oc]
Kushnak will cast detect magic while inside the rooms, and then exit.  He's surveying for anything crazy more than specific information about the people.  (If the team next door has strong/overpowering items, it'd be good to know.  Also if there's anything inherently magical about the place itself etc.  He'll look in their room specifically.

Then outside again for a traditional watching of the folk surrounding us.  Spot/Listen 15 Not actually expecting to discover much, if anything.

I'm fine jumping to 'rest'-mode if there's nothing interesting from either search effort.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock=oc]Good idea on detect magic.  Also, Erdolliel has Detect magic, Read magic, and Comprehend Languages all permanent on her.  I assume that means that she jsut sees magic auras, and if she wants more information, she can focus on them, but I may be wrong.  If it is the case that she just sees it all, I guess I need to know what was magical on anyone we've seen lately.  Because I didn't prompt already, maybe we can just stick with Tirra and the other competitors and guards that we see?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock=oc]
ooh.  detect magic is permanent for you, right.  that could be a can o' worms.   That's Di's call on just what it gives you and when/at what cost. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  I've been distracted by kitties.  When I have my laptop on my lap, they get enthralled by the sound of me typing.  And I'm pretty sure they can even see the letters popping up on the screen, which they watch.  Of course, they then try to get closer to the screen for watching, which means stepping on the keyboard.  I may need to make the spare room and office and just not let them inside...

Also, both cats really want to eat my laptop's power cord...[/sblock]Erdolliel notes that, while there is no actual lock, the door to the room can be blocked from inside with a study wooden bar designed for that purpose.

Kushnak's perusal of the area is not extremely effective.  While the Coenoby isn't cramped, it is certainly crowded with all 24 teams present.  Kushnak is able to meet the healer/barber Palemon, who comes across as extremely professional and polite.  Kushnak, aided by his spell, can quickly sort out the seriously contenders.  They share common traits: a variety of magic auras, a lack of inebriation, and no desire to talk.  The lower rung consists of young would-be heroes, most of whom clearly drank too much of the free booze, and appear to lack the ability to shut up.

There is a middle tier, consisting of people with some competence.  Teams that, with luck, could actually accomplish something in the arena.  A few of them have enough nervous energy to actually talk.  Most are simply concerned about seeing what the matches are posted in the morning.

A gong marks the passing of every hour, except after 10:00 and before 6:00.  Most of the gladiators turn in early, either to escape the crowd, make their own preparations, or simply calm their nerves.
[sblock=OOC]Of course, I forgot about the _detect magic_.  I also, of course, have no desire to gimp an ability for which you paid a premium.  But, frankly, I've no desire to look up all the items and auras... especially for people that aren't even statted out in the adventure.  In the first round, you can only detect the presence of magic, which is likely all you'll get unless you start staring at people.  I'll try to remember to give you more details as appropriate, but for now, lots of people have lots of magic stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2012)

Erdolliel shrugs as Kushnak goes out.  "There's lots of magic on lots of people, but it wouldn't hurt to see if you can detect a pattern.  I'm going to save the creepy staring I need to do to get more information for tomorrow though.  I'll try to tell you all what I see during the announcements."[sblock=oc]I'm fine with that compromise and I'll try to remember to prompt you about my permanents more often until we all get used to me seeing/hearing/reading stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2012)

[sblock=oc]I tried to send this as an edit to my last post, but it's not working[/sblock]

When he gets back, Erdolliel puts the bar in place and goes into her trance for the evening.[sblock=oc]Also if anyone else wants to do anything else, we can wait on the bar.  I'm excited to get to the fighting though. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 1, 2012)

"Too many riff raff here." Kushnak says shaking his head almost despondently, before preceding back into their quarters and settling in for the night.

[sblock=oc]

I'm down with proceeding.  It'll be fine. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 2, 2012)

*Day 55 (I think...)*

The night passes without event, either due to the bar on the door or, more likely, the numerous wardens stationed in the area.

The trio wakens to find a crowd gathered near the meal tables at the north end of the Coenoby.  The battles for the day have been posted on the wall near the door to the kitchen.  The trio is scheduled to fight in the second match for the day, set to begin around 10:00 a.m.  The battle is a four-team battle royale, with only the last team standing going on.  The Iron Salamanders are set to face Arcane Auriga, Badlands Revenge, and Sapphire Squad.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming there is some "staring" that will happen:

Arcane Auriga:
Four elven women, lead by Rennida Auriga
Rennida has a magic bow and a magic mithral breastplate
Her three companions have magic bows and magic studded leather

Badlands Revenge:
A male human, Joren, leading two gnolls
Joren has a magic spear, magic sling, a magic wand, magic hide armor, and a magic wooden shield; he also has a "pet" dire badger
The gnolls carry halberds and have no apparent magic items

Sapphire Squad:
A male janni (I don't think any of the trio knows anything about jann), Korush, leading two human men
Korush has a magic scimitar, magic mithral chain shirt, magic arrows, and magic gloves
The two men have magic scimitars, magic chainmail, and magic cloaks

It is also likely that many of the members have potions as well.

There is also quite a bit of time before your bout is scheduled, if you want to do anything.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 2, 2012)

Over the next few hours Erdolliel does some serious goggle-eyed staring at all of their opponents.[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will be trying to focus on all the magic items for the full 3 rounds to get the following information:  Auras and strength and school of magic.  SoM involves a Spellcraft check (+18).  Detect magic page is http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectMagic.htm

The stares she'll be giving are wide eyed astonishment type stares to keep up the image that we're incompetent.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]List updated to include auras.  Erdolliel passed all the spellcraft checks.

Arcane Auriga:
Four elven women, lead by Rennida Auriga
Rennida has a magic bow (moderate evocation) and a magic mithral breastplate (faint abjuration)
Her three companions have magic bows (faint evocation) and magic studded leather (faint abjuration)

Badlands Revenge:
A male human, Joren, leading two gnolls
Joren has a magic spear (faint evocation), magic sling (faint evocation), a magic wand (faint transmutation), magic hide armor (faint abjuration), and a magic wooden shield (faint abjuration); he also has a "pet" dire badger
The gnolls carry halberds and have no apparent magic items

Sapphire Squad:
A male janni (I don't think any of the trio knows anything about jann), Korush, leading two human men
Korush has a magic scimitar (moderate evocation), magic mithral chain shirt (faint abjuration), magic arrows (faint evocation), and magic gloves (moderate transmutation)
The two men have magic scimitars (faint evocation), magic chainmail (faint abjuration), and magic cloaks (faint abjuration)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 5, 2012)

[sblock=oc]

I can't escape the idea that there's something we *should* do, but we either missed the hook or perhaps we're just not being creative enough.

[/sblock]

Kushnak takes the marginal space relief the first match causes to explore the area to gain a more thorough 'lay of the lang' for his new, albeit temporary, home.

Once the time for battle approaches he'll return to his companions.

"We stick to our original plan, no matter the number of foes.  We will exhaust many of our spells before the battle is won, but fast and hard is the right path."

"Keep an eye on our friend in the crowd, i'd like to know if he's overtly taking notice of us yet. He will after today I am sure."



[sblock=oc]

Unless there's some discovery with the exploration, i believe we're ready to start.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 5, 2012)

Once Erdolliel has gathered all the information she can about their opponents, she joins Kushnak in perusing the area.[sblock=oc]She'll walk around also, in case there are any secret doors her elf-sense can pick up on, she won't be doing thorough searching as of yet.   Spot and LIsten both +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Do you want a map, or do you want me to actually post sometime?  I'll assume you want the latter.  There will be a map eventually.  Blame the adventure writers for not making a map with a grid for the arena.[/sblock]With so many gladiators present, the Wardens try to keep order and forbid anyone from leaving the immediate area of the Coenoby.  Erdolliel sensing nothing unseen.

The three other teams clearly are sizing up the competition, and it is hard to tell what they make of Erdolliel's staring.  Korush, the leader of the Sapphire Squad, gives her a very lecherous glance when he notices her, though.

Immediately before 10:00, a group of wardens gathers all four teams and escorts them back to the lift going up to the arena.  The teams are taken up on group at at time, with the Iron Salamanders last.  The trio can clearly hear what sounds like Talabir, with a magically enhanced voice, as he announces each time heading up.  He introduces Arcane Auriga, with the elves' deadly precision with their arrows; Badlands Revenge, and their frothing savagery; the Sapphire Guard, and the team's skill with mounted combat.  Finally, as the trio is taken up, Talabir mentions the teams prowess against kobold hordes, and Nethezar snickers.

As Talabir segues into talking about how exciting this match will be, the trio realizes that both Rennida and Joren have begun casting spells.  It would seem that this is the time for final preparations.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 8, 2012)

Noticing Korush's look, Erdolliel raises her eyebrows and winks back at him.  Then she patiently waits for time to pass until the match.  Once on the lift, Erdolliel joins in on Nethezar's chuckle.

"Hopefully we can live up to our reputation."  When she notices the other casters she begins her casting as well.[sblock=oc]Spellcraft (+18) checks on the other 2 caster's spells. Continue the checks as they continue to cast.  Share the info quietly with K&N. 

Stoneskin on Kushnak and Fly on herself.  Then Greater invisibility during the first round.  [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 8, 2012)

Kushnak surveys the teams as they prepare, doing his best to look vulnerable.

[sblock=oc]

Depending on how long the introductions feel, Kushnak will wait a bit, but he's going to cast:

aid, fly, bears endurance on himself(in that order, if it matters).

How far away are the people?  Is it like 80'? 30'? 200'?  Just trying to gauge what my first actions will be. 

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2012)

[sblock=oc]Oooo Good idea!  While I seriously doubt that the bout will last 90 minutes (for stoneskin) Erdolliel will wait to cast fly towards the end of the announcements to not squander her 9 minutes. The bout is probably not going to last that long either, but still.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 9, 2012)

As Talabir continues on, increasing the excitement of the crowd, the magnitude of the event starts to settle in.  Perhaps 10,000 people fill the stands of the arena, and hundreds of eyes watch every move.  Wardens lead you to the remaining corner of a roughly 100 by 100 foot space.  Blood on the sandy ground testifies to the battle from earlier.

While Erdolliel sees some spell casting, it is clear that more has already been done, as there are a total of six Rennidas.  Most of the other combatants, except the Sapphire Squad, all down at least a potion or two.  The trio responds with their own enhancements.

As the Wardens all retreat to the sides of the area, Talabir reaches a climax.  Raknian, sitting under a pavilion in the center of the north side of the audience loudly announces that the fight shall begin, and a trumpeter blows a triumphant call.



[sblock=OOC]The arena is much bigger than this… nearly 400 by 600 feet.  That thing that looks like a wall in the middle... it isn't there.  It is a remnant of my copying my grid.

Nethezar doesn't cast any pre-fight spells, but does begin bardic music inspire courage.

While it would seem clear that there are other spells in effect, Erdolliel only sees Rennida cast protection from arrows and Joren cast barkskin.

I'm not keeping track of any spells that last minutes per level.

R = Rennida; 1-3 are her elven archer cohorts
J = Joren; B = his dire badger; 4-5 are his gnolls
I = Korush; 6-7 are his mercs; all three are atop heavy warhorses

Korush: delays

Status & Initiative
Korush (29)
Kushnak (24)
Erdolliel (21)
1 (18)
2 (18)
3 (18)
Joren (slower 18)
Rennida (14)
Nethezar (6)
6 (5)
7 (5)
4 (4)
5 (4)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2012)

Erdolliel smiles sinisterly while beginning a spell, she then moves up into the air.[sblock=oc]Black tentacles targeted on the point where R's and 2's squares touch. 20 foot radius spread.  Then move 20' up.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 9, 2012)

Kushnak moves toward the center, slowly rising from the ground, surveying the groups as he goes. As he slows, he shakes his head and turns to the mounted foes before looking toward the sky and releasing a torrent of flame into their ranks.

[sblock=oc]

Kushnak moves 30' diagonally, ending 5' off the ground.

He then, as dramatically as he can muster, casts flame strike centered on the SE corner of I's horses square.  I *think* you did the right thing and put the guys in the center of the horses square, and that means, again i think, that they can all be hit.

If that's not the case, i'll hit I,7, (their horses), and 6's horse.

9d6 dmg, ref 19 for half.  (only half the damage is fire, fwiw)



Also, note to self.  Next battle, explicitly call out that we aren't all next to each other.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2012)

Kushnak gets the jump on the majority of the foes.  The warpriest floats toward the middle of the battle, and with a grand display calls down fiery divine wrath upon the mounted Sapphire Squad.  As they scream in pain, the crowd roars.

His horse nearly dying, Korush vaults off the creature.  The janni moves closer to the middle of the battle arena, but leaves a clear path for his mounted mercenaries, as he shouts, *"Charge that spellcaster!"*

Erdolliel summons _black tentacles_ to take advantage of the clustered archers.  The four elven women (or nine, if all of Rennida's now-useless images are counted) are overwhelmed as the spell's tentacles easily grip them all.  While one of the women manages to pull free, she is unable to escape the field of tentacles on the ground.

Joren looks at his dire badger and commands, *"Close with them."*  He then summons a small ball of flame to his hand as he moves away from his companions.

As Rennida fails to break free from the tentacles, Nethezar quickly scans the foes.  He points at Joren and shouts, "See not!"  The spell appears to have no effect.

Korush's two horesmen both charge Kushnak, one crossing each side, and continuing past him.  Despite what would appear to be a ferocious assault, Kushnak easily dodges both charges.

Joren's gnoll halberdiers charge at the horsemen, apparently simply opting for the closest foes.  While the first misses, the second drops one of the already wounded horsemen, with a large gash to the gut.



[sblock=OOC]o3, I think that is right.  The SRD says we are to "assume that you share your mount's space during combat."  I haven't found anything else.

I'm also trying to remember how black tentacles work.  They don't need to make the melee touch attacks, right?  They just go straight to grapple checks?  (For safe measure, I rolled touch attacks for them, and they all succeeded.)  Also, I think they don't do damage the first round, right?

Also, these rounds take me forever.  Hopefully I'll get faster as I re-learn what I'm doing, but I frankly might not get a post up each day.

R = Rennida; 1-3 are her elven archer cohorts
J = Joren; B = his dire badger; 4-5 are his gnolls
I = Korush; 6-7 are his mercs; all three are atop heavy warhorses

Korush: delays
Kushnak: moves; flame strike (30 dam), ref saves I-12+ success (and fire resistance), 6-13+ fail, 7-15+ fail, horses (13+ fail, 17+ success, 15+ success)
Korush: stops delaying; fast dismount (ride check 6+ success); double moves (the disable horse simply makes a single move away from combat)
Erdolliel: black tentacles, grapple checks: R-7 v 10, fail; 1-7 v 9, fail; 2-9 v 9, fail; 3-9 v 15, fail (this sucks for these gals…); moves 20 feet up
1: attempts to escape, 8 v 7, fail
2: attempts to escape, 20 v 1, success; moves (poor thing can't even move out of the spell…)
3: attempts to escape, 7 v 13, fail
Joren: casts produce flame; moves
Dire Badger: double move
Rennida: attempts to escape, 12 v 6, fail
Nethezar: stops inspire courage; casts blindness on Joren, fort save 19+ success
6: charges (with spirited charge and ride-by-attack) Kushnak (ride 12+ success), attack 2+ miss
7: charges Kushnak, attack 6+ miss
4: charges 7, attack 1!
5: charges 6, 20!, confirm 4+ no crit, 15 damage; 6 falls unconscious (73%, does not fall out of saddle)

Status & Initiative
Kushnak (24)
Korush (29): 8 damage; horse-disabled
Erdolliel (21)
1 (18): grappled
2 (18): 
3 (18): grappled
Joren (slower 18)
Rennida (14): grappled
Nethezar (6)
6 (5): 30 damage; horse-15 damage
7 (5): 45 damage; unconcious; horse-15 damage
4 (4)
5 (4)

Inspire courage (+2 morale bonus to saves against charm/fear, and +2 attack and weapon damage): 5 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2012)

"I'm on the druid." Erdolliel tells Nethezar as she disappears from the field and moves out over the melee.[sblock=oc]Greater Invisibility and then move 5' NE and 55' E. That should put her 5' N of B (and 20' up of course)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 12, 2012)

Kushnak chants loudly before growing dramatically, and stepping toward the melee.

[sblock=oc]

Kush casts righteous might  and steps 5' S/SE such that he threatens 7 and 6  


Biggest thing there is it makes him large w/reach. New AoO attack/dmg is +21/3d6+12

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 13, 2012)

Kushnak calls upon holy power to strengthen him.  Again, a very audible reaction is heard from the crowd as they "oooo" in unison.

Korush immediately tries to counter with a spell-like ability, but Kushnak shrugs it off.  The Janni calls to the unconscious mercenary's horse, ordering it to leave the field.

Erdolliel vanishes from sight.

The group of elves lets out gasps of pain as nearly all of them are squeezed by the tentacles.  Each of them tries to escape, and fails.

Joren flings a ball of flame at Kushnak, easily striking the cleric.  A cheer rises from the crowd, glad to see some action from one of the other teams.

Joren's badger charges at the still-conscious mercenary and tears a hunk of flesh from his leg.

Nethezar, realizing that there is not much between himself and the gnoll near him, summons some magical energy.  "My friend, you must help pull the elves out of the tentacles, so we can team against the horsemen."

Flustered, the remaining mercenary lashes out at Kushnak, but the half-orc's armor easily deflects the blow.  His horse kicks and bites the gnoll, managing to land two blows that are sure to bruise.

As the horse carrying the unconscious rider obey's Korush's command, as if it understood the words, the charmed gnoll rushes toward the trapped elves.

The other gnoll cleaves a mighty blow with his halberd, taking the mercenary's head clean off, to a roar of applause.  His momentum carries through to strike at Kushnak, but, again, the mighty armor absorbs the blow with ease.



[sblock=OOC]R = Rennida; 1-3 are her elven archer cohorts
J = Joren; B = his dire badger; 4-5 are his gnolls
I = Korush; 6-7 are his mercs; all three are atop heavy warhorses

Kushnak: _righteous might_; 5-foot step
Korush: _reduce person_ on Kushnak, fort save 18+ success; moves
Erdolliel: _greater invisibility_; moves
Tentacles: grapples 1, 3 v 2, success, 6 damage; grapples 2, 7 v 7, success, 2 is re-grappled; grapples 3, 1 v 19, fail; grapples Rennida, 5 v 14, success, 7 damage
1: attempts to escape, 15 v 8, fail
2: attempts to escape, 16 v 17, fail
3: attempts to escape, 1 v 4, fail
Joren: throws flame at Kushnak, ranged touch attack 7+  hit, 11 damage
Dire Badger: charges 6, 10+ hit, 8 damage
Rennida: attempts to escape, 18 v 15, fail
Nethezar: _charm person_ on 4, will save 8+ fail
6: attacks Kushnak 13+ miss; horse attacks 5, 18+ hit, 19+ hit, 6+ miss
7: horse pulls him out of battle
4: double moves
5: 5-foot step; attacks 6, 13+ hit, 21 damage, kills 6; cleave attacks Kushnak, 6+ miss

Status & Initiative
Kushnak (24): 11 damage (5 feet up)
Korush (29): 8 damage; horse-disabled
Erdolliel (21): (20 feet up)
1 (18): 6 damage; grappled
2 (18): grappled
3 (18): grappled
Joren (slower 18)
Rennida (14): 7 damage; grappled
Nethezar (6)
6 (5): dead
4 (4): charmed
5 (4): 13 damage

Inspire courage (+2 morale bonus to saves against charm/fear, and +2 attack and weapon damage): 4 rounds left
Black tentacles: 8 rounds left
Righteous might: 9 rounds left
Greater invisibility: 9 round left[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 13, 2012)

Erdolliel glides above the druid and rains fire upon him.[sblock=oc]Use 50' of movement to get above J and go 5' further up (25' total now) and cast an empowered scorching ray on J.  Ranged Touch Attack, +14 (inspire and invisible included), 2 rays 6d6 damage (+2 for inspire?  unsure...) each +5d6 (+2 for inspire? maybe...  7d6 for empowered?  probably not) for a sneak attack.  

If J lives Dodge on J.  If not dodge on I.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 13, 2012)

Kushnak flourishes his great sword and lashes out at the nearest foes.

[sblock=oc]
Ah hell yeah.  Violence.  Di, did you roll my d8 for Aid hit points?  Lets resolve that soon so we can skip them once he takes enough damage.  d8+9

5' step S. 

PA+19/+14  3d6+22

First swing at 5, 2nd at B regardless of the outcomes.

Dodge on 5,B,E,I depending on who's still standing.  (AC w/dodge 25, w/o 24)

And because i don't believe it...

Atk (+20[+9 base, +2 wf/gwf, +7 STR, +2 magic weapon) -1 size +1 aid +1 height +2 inspire courage -4 PA)

Dmg (2d6+2 for the weapon, +1d6 for the righteous might, +10 STR[1.5x7], +2 inspire courage +8 PA)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2012)

Kushnak, with two mighty blows from his enlarged sword, cuts down first the gnoll and then the dire badger.  Both drop bleeding to the floor.

Korush valiantly charges Kushnak with a scimitar, screaming for glory and vengeance.  He shows a deft hand with his blade, as he manages to find chink in the half-orc's armor.

The invisible Erdolliel stalks Joren.  She places two bolts of fire into the back of the man's head.  He doubles over in pain, but isn't out of the fight yet.

While the tentacles again bludgeon the elves, they struggle to no avail.

Joren, looking badly wounded, casts a relatively minor healing spell on himself.  He still looks poorly off, though.

Nethezar looks at Korush.  "Let's try this again, shall we?  See not!"  This time, the scholar's spell works.  Korush, now lacking his mount, his mercenaries, and even his sight, shouts out his surrender.  The crowd roars at hearing the first team's elimination.

The remaining gnoll valiantly runs to help the elves, as Nethezar had asked.  It walks right into the tentacles and is quickly grappled.



[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  Kushnak's _aid_ was 12 total.

Also, I took some liberties with Korush's surrender conditions.  He would be asking to get killed if he stayed in this fight now.

R = Rennida; 1-3 are her elven archer cohorts
J = Joren; B = his dire badger; 4-5 are his gnolls
I = Korush; 6-7 are his mercs; all three are atop heavy warhorses

Kushnak: 5-foot step; attacks 5, 18+ hit, 30 damage, 5 drops; attacks B, 16+ hit, 32 damage, drops
Korush: charges Kushnak, 16+ hit, 14 damage
Erdolliel: moves; _scorching ray_, touch attacks 4+, 8+, both hit 73 damage
Tentacles: grapples 1, 20 v 15, success, 5 damage; grapples 2, 8 v 15, success, 9 damage; grapples 3, 11 v 6, success, 8 damage; grapples Rennida, 12 v 9, success, 10 damage
1: attempts to escape, 3 v 11, fail
2: attempts to escape, 10 v 10, fail
3: attempts to escape, 3 v 10, fail
Joren: _cure moderate wounds_, heals 19 damage
Rennida: attempts to escape, 19 v 14, fail
Nethezar: _blindness_ on I, fort save 3+ fail [As a free action not on his turn, Korush can say he surrenders, though he can't actually drop his weapon and kneel until his turn]; moves
4: double moves; caught by tentacles, grapple checks 19 v 3, grappled

Status & Initiative
Kushnak (24): 13 damage (5 feet up)
Korush (29): 8 damage; blind; horse-disabled
Erdolliel (21): (25 feet up)
1 (18): 11 damage; grappled
2 (18): 9 damage; grappled
3 (18): 8 damage; grappled
Joren (slower 18): 54 damage
Badger: 32 damage; unconscious
Rennida (14): 17 damage; grappled
Nethezar (6)
4 (4): charmed; grappled
5 (4): 43 damage; unconscious

Inspire courage (+2 morale bonus to saves against charm/fear, and +2 attack and weapon damage): 3 rounds left
Black tentacles: 7 rounds left
Righteous might: 8 rounds left
Greater invisibility: 8 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 14, 2012)

"Where's the challenge really?" Erdolliel sighs as she lets loose a fireball in the midst of the tentacles.  She then deftly sidesteps.[sblock=oc]Fireball centered on R.  That should include all of them in the 20' radius spread. 9d6. Then dodge on J and move 5' E.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 14, 2012)

Kushnak charges toward the druid.

[sblock=oc]
Doesn't matter for this battle, but i believe Kushnak should have gotten an AoO on Korush.

Also, unless Korush's scimitar is adamantine, stoneskin stopped the first 10 dmg.


Charge J,   PA(5)

+20 3d6+24.

dodge on J.  AC 23 vs J, 22 vs others.

I'm still 5' off the ground, and charge makes me stop/attack as soon as i can, so i'm 5' away from J.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 15, 2012)

Kushnak, with the speed of flight and holy strength, flies across the arena toward Joren.  With an upward swing of his sword, he splits Joren from pelvis to skull.  As each half of the man falls to the sides, the crowd screams.

As Korush officially executes his surrender, with weeping that can no longer be heard over the screaming throng, Erdolliel blasts fire upon the already grappled remnants of the battle.  Two of the elves collapse dead.  As the tentacles batter those still alive, the last gnoll is killed, and Rennida and her remaining archer both surrender as well.

Nethezar screams at Erdolliel to be heard over the crowd.  "Dismiss your spell, before we get disqualified!"
[sblock=OOC]Sorry… Again.  I completely forgot about the AoO, and I hadn't written down stoneskin on my notes.  I might, at some point, actually remember how to do this…

And for me being picky, Ti, it would help if either your character sheet or you post had something making it easier to figure out the DC for the saving throw.  (I don't want to be stupid and miss some modifier, since I'm obviously a bit inept.)  If I missed it, I apologize.  I think the DC is 17, correct?

R = Rennida; 1-3 are her elven archer cohorts
J = Joren; B = his dire badger; 4-5 are his gnolls
I = Korush; 6-7 are his mercs; all three are atop heavy warhorses

Kushnak: charges Joren, 20!, 8+, crit confirmed….  70 damage…  Joren is so beyond dead...
Korush: drops scimitar, kneels
Erdolliel: _fireball_ 38 damage; ref saves 1-3+ fail; 2-19+ success; 3-4+ fail; Rennida-13+ success; 4-2+ fail
Tentacles: grapples 2, 10 v 3, success, 8 damage; grapples Rennida, 15 v 16, success, 10 damage; grapples 4, 20 v 12, success, 10 damage
2: surrenders
Rennida: surrenders

Status & Initiative
Kushnak (24): 3 damage (5 feet up)
Erdolliel (21): (25 feet up)
1 (18): dead
2 (18): 36 damage; grappled
3 (18): dead
Joren (slower 18): way too much damage
Rennida (14): 46 damage; grappled
Nethezar (6)
4 (4): 48 damage; grappled; unconscious[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 15, 2012)

Kushnak surveys the field and looks toward Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]

i'll delay.

A critical no less.  Awesome.

No worries Di.  It's all good.

For future's sake though, when i get AoO's in the arena.  If the person who provokes it has a weapon(and isn't surrendered), i want to use the AoO to disarm them, not attack them.   I'll post my disarm in my sblocks moving forward.

Ti, if you want my spellsheet, it works pretty well(i auto-calc my DC's)

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 15, 2012)

Erdolliel dismisses the spell and floats to the ground next to Nethezar and Kushnak.[sblock=oc]I'll try to post the DCs for my spells.  I do already have O3's spellbook with all its delicious auto-calcs as a separate tab in my character sheet.

Poor druid, 148 damage in 2 rounds...  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm the -excuses man.  Choir concerts (all done), broken internet (appears fixed), and now a mean cold.  Although the latter means that I'm staying home, so posting should be easier, when I'm not on a pseudoephedrine high.[/sblock]
After the tentacles vanish, it is plain to see how clear and decisive the victory was.  The competitors who are not flat-out dead or unconscious can barely raise their heads.

The crowd suddenly goes silent, as Raknian steps forward on his pavilion.  After pausing to build tension, he calls, *"Your victors, the Iron Salamanders!"* and the crowd erupts once again.

The wounded and dead are quickly carried away, as the Arena Wardens instruct you to wait.  Ekaym, as the trio's manager, is brought from special seating area to Raknian's pavilion where he is handed a bronze trophy in the shape of a bull and a sack of, presumably, coins.

After the short ceremony, the trio is lead back down into the Coenoby, where you learn that, with ruthless efficiency, your competitors and their belongings have already been removed.  Of the competitors that have yet to compete, nearly all appear shocked to learn that the Iron Salamanders won the bout.

As the day wears on, the other teams head out for their matches.  At the end of the day the trio learns that, in addition to themselves, the remaining competitors are Auric's Warband, the two dwarven warriors called Pitch Blade, the four sorcerers called Draconic Blood, two druids called Snow Leopards, and and upset win by three halflings called Drunken Devilry (who had quite lived up to their names the previous night).
[sblock=OOC]I'll pause there, in case you want to interject anything.

IIRC, you just won 10,000 gold from the bookies for winning this fight.  You also get the prize money of 2,000 (plus the bronze statue, which is work 100).  I think you had to borrow 1,858.5 from Ekaym to pay Tirra.  Right?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 20, 2012)

[sblock=oc]
At least it's not me! (for now.)  

Hope you feel better soon sir.
[/sblock]

Kushnak looks suspiciously at the statue once they're underground again.

"We should dispose of that." he says, nodding toward the statue.  " Raknian has been with it.  There's no telling what it might...do." He says, voice heavy with implication.

[sblock=oc]

i think you're right about the borrowed money.  

the only thing i remember wanting was a scroll of stoneskin which costs us 950 gp

beyond that... erm?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Also, I forgot, your deal with Ekaym was that he would keep half the winnings (from the prize money, not wagers).  So, in theory you'd only get 1,000 of the 2,000 that was the prize for the first round.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 26, 2012)

[sblock=oc]It's me!! It's me!! but we're back in PA safe and sound.[/sblock]Erdolliel examines the statue in their rooms in order to make sure that nothing is amiss with it.  After she finishes, she sighs, "You're probably right.  Maybe we can give it to Ekyam when we see him next.  For 'safe keeping' of course..."

She then spends the rest of the day, seeing if she can glean any information about the other teams' battle tactics and staring holes through the victors as they return from the arena.[sblock=oc]Search +18. Detect Magic permanent. Spellcraft +18 for auras on statues and on competitors later.  If she finds something on the statue, she'll probably say something different.

Not sure how to find out anything about the competitors.  If I recall, we aren't allowed to watch the other bouts, but maybe we can glean something from listening (+14) to the bout if possible.  Spot (+14 too) on the victors (and any losers that come back down) for wounds and singe marks that might indicate our soon-to-be opponents tactics. Also detect magic on the victors to see their auras as fully as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ekaym has the statute, so you can't examine it right away.  But (since he's coming to see you), you get the chance later.  The statue has no magic, and Erdolliel's search turns up nothing.

On the remaining competitors:
Auric's warband: Auric has 5 auras, the strongest being moderate; Khellek has 6 auras, the strongest being moderate (and at least three wands are visible)
Pitch Blade (two dwarves): 10 auras between them, the strongest being moderate
Draconic Blood (4 sorcs): All four have the same auras: ring (faint abjuration), cloak (moderate transmutation), and wand (faint evocation)
Snow Leopards (2 druids): nothing
Drunken Devilry (3 halflings): nothing

Regarding tactics, you learn some things, but, if you don't mind, I'll leave details until just before fights.  I don't want to spend time typing up tactics you won't need to know.[/sblock]Erdolliel spends her time eyeing the victors.  Auric and Khellek spend no time talking with the other competitors, though Auric's booming laugh can be heard almost nonstop until he and the wizard shut the door to their room.  The two dwarves of Pitch Blade are even worse.  As they return from their victory, they make straight for their room and ignore even shouts of congratulations from the other competitors.  They do, however, have time to stare daggers back at Erdolliel as she watches them, with looks filled with murder.

"Do you think they might suspect something?" Nethezar sarcastically inquires.

Around 7:00 p.m., shortly after the evening meal, Ekaym enters the Coenoby.  As he spots the trio, a genuine grin breaks open on his face.

"Please, take no offense, but I _never_ expected such a trouncing!  If the other managers are smart, they'll be advising the other teams of your prowess and tactics.  Those elven women were the odd-on favorites for your match, and you effectively eliminated them almost before the battle started!  And, Kushnak, when you," Ekaym's voice lowers to a fierce whisper, to discourage any eavesdropping, "when you… got huge…  That was impressive!

"Now, I've got your _considerable_ winnings, minus my loan for Tirra.  I can give the gold to you now, or I can hold onto it, if you need me to purchase anything for you.  I can also re-wager up to 1,000 of it, though your ratio has dropped to three-to-one, if you win the next bout."

Ekaym continues, still speaking with his voice low.  "While I'm glad that you turned out to be admirable gladiators, I must admit that I had a hidden motive for entering you in the games.  You see… my sister Lahaka disappeared here last year, not long after the previous Champion's Games.  I've been looking for her for months now, but I've hit a dead end.

"She was a traveling entertainer, a bright joy that brought happiness to cities throughout the world.  It seems that her travels eventually brought her here, to the Free City, and more to the point, she caught Loris Raknian's eye.  I believe that they became lovers.  What I do know is that she vanished the day after the Champion's Games ended.  

"I've paid for divination spells to learn more, but alas have learned little.  And so I decided to come to the games themselves.  I hoped that by entering some gladiators in the competition, I'd have a chance to explore the area, talk with Raknian, and maybe find out what happened to Lahaka.  But so far, I've found nothing.  Raknian's nearly impossible to get to, and I've uncovered no clues in the outlying buildings.  There's two places I've not been able to reach--his palace and the arena understructure.  This is where you come in, my friends.  If you can slip away from the Coenoby between battles and search the surrounding rooms for clues as to what happened to my sister, I'll turn over all of the winnings from the games to you.  What do you say?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 30, 2012)

Erdolliel snorts at Nethezar.  "Let them!  We'll have to face them soon enough and likely cannot hide ourselves much longer."  She raises her eyebrows at Nethezar when Ekyam confirms this.

"Many thanks Ekaym, we will be needing another stoneskin scroll for certain.  3:1 now?  That's still decent odds, we should bet the maximum on ourselves again before the next round. I think we should keep the remainder of the winnings, unless either of you can think of something for us to purchase?"  The last part is directed at Kushnak and Nethezar.

"As for your sister.  What are the consequences of being caught outside of the Coenoby?"


----------

